# Profesora de Bachiller y chica Fitness e influencer TikToker-Youtuber denuncia que se encuentra muy sola y no tiene pareja.



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.

Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'. 









Pues eso, pasaros por su canal y darle buenos consejos de cómo tener una pareja, y de paso darle Like y cariño


----------



## cortoplacista (7 Mar 2022)

Te va a subir el ego Rita la cantaora petarda, tira ya por ahí.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Mar 2022)

Tiene larva, tiene psicologa y lee libros de autoayuda.. huid insensatos ...

PD.. y con esos piños seguro que araña al chupar


----------



## El gostoso (7 Mar 2022)

No es gran cosa.


----------



## porca miseria (7 Mar 2022)

¿Edad?


----------



## Kapitoh (7 Mar 2022)

Que facil os engañan con un wonderbra


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

*La conozco* en persona , es inaguantable
solo busca un pavo que le grabe con el movil y sea su pagafantas


----------



## elcoto (7 Mar 2022)

quiero conocerla , soy un degenerado y trapo viejo, pero follo divino. No he mirado los videos . Voy a investigar como contactar con ella.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene larva, psicologa y lee libros de autoayuda.. huid insensatos ...
> 
> PD.. y con esos piños seguro que araña al chupar



No es psicologa, es profesora de matematicas


----------



## Radiopatio (7 Mar 2022)

Se pasa todo el día con el brazo tieso de sujetar la cámara. Que se compre un palito selfie, y así le puede dar varios usos.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No es psicologa, es profesora de matematicas



no no, q tiene psicologa


----------



## DarkNight (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



Es muslona y culona, pero es pati-corta, y de cara una Betilla normal y corriente. Si va de selectiva, pues a criar gatos


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *La conozco* en persona , es inaguantable
> solo busca un pavo que le grabe con el movil y sea su pagafantas



¿La conoces de verdad? ¿Es igual que en los vídeos o peor? Cuéntanos más.


----------



## Progretón (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> [...]



Esta señora tiene un buen cacao mental: confunde la vida real con las redes sociales. A partir de ahí, dejo de leer.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> ¿La conoces de verdad? ¿Es igual que en los vídeos o peor? Cuéntanos más.



Peor , es un tapón

aunque ahora esta mejor de tipo , antes era muy culona
*si no usas bicicleta en plan "pro" OLVIDATE*

Esta tia descuida su curro real porque esta *obsesionada*, pero* patologicamente *con ir en bici todos los dias y las redes sociales.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Mar 2022)

Otra zumbada del crossfit


----------



## Pajirri (7 Mar 2022)

le entro.


----------



## NORDWAND (7 Mar 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Que facil os engañan con un wonderbra



Si sólo fuese con eso...


----------



## Lionelhut (7 Mar 2022)

Tipica payasa que cree merecerse el SER PERFECTO. Cash sano, musculoso fit, de su edad o menor y vamos un 9/10 cuando no llega la petarda a 7


----------



## JuanKagamp (7 Mar 2022)

Si hasta las gordas patrias piden tableta de chocolate (de salir a correr un par de veces a la semana jijijiji) esta que hace ejercicio a saber a que cojones debe aspirar.


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Peor , es un tapón
> 
> aunque ahora esta mejor de tipo , antes era muy culona
> *si no usas bicicleta en plan "pro" OLVIDATE*



¿Como la conociste? ¿Crees que accedería a tener una relación con @Desesperanzado ?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

porca miseria dijo:


> ¿Edad?



36-38


----------



## Knight who says ni (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> y de paso darle Like y cariño



No voy muy sobrado de cariño ultimamente, pero si quiere polla de eso voy bien


----------



## porca miseria (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> 36-38



Ya no es fertíl. QUitala de mi vista.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *¿Como la conociste?* ¿Crees que accedería a tener una relación con @Desesperanzado ?



*No voy a dar pistas*

Ni de coña


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

porca miseria dijo:


> Ya no es fertíl. QUitala de mi vista.



Tiene una hija de 11 y algun aborto reciente


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Peor , es un tapón
> si no usas bicicleta en plan "pro" OLVIDATE



Muchas gracias por la información Shur, justo lo que imaginaba. Mira este comentario que le han dejado en Youtube y como responde la tía loca.


----------



## FuckCommunism (7 Mar 2022)

Fácil, es de estas tías que solo piensan en el fitness y buscan que les hagan casito por las redes 24x7x365. Debe tener muchos maromos de su mismo palo que obviamente la quieren para follar y adios Nonino... y más teniendo larva. La cosa es que no se debe aguantar ni ella misma.


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *No voy a dar pistas*
> 
> Ni de coña



Si un burbujo quisiera quedar con ella, ¿que tendría que hacer?


----------



## Glaucón (7 Mar 2022)

Ánimo guapísima estás en tu mejor momento.

Nunca va a entender el motivo por el cual se siente así, se creyó lo del carpe diem pero el hedonismo siempre acaba en nihilismo.

Es lo que hay. Ahora llega el gatocalipsis y el prozac.


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información Shur, justo lo que imaginaba. Mira este comentario que le han dejado en Youtube y como responde la tía loca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972838
> 
> ...



Esta tía es profesora y expone su vida sexual a los 4 vientos. Pobres alumnos.


----------



## Dj Puesto (7 Mar 2022)

tiene un empotre pero es pvta repvta , inaguantable más de 10 minutos y salta a la vista que hipergámica. Gratis melafo pero a los 10 minutos que se vaya.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> tiene un empotre pero es pvta repvta , inaguantable más de 10 minutos y salta a la vista que hipergámica. Gratis melafo pero a los 10 minutos que se vaya.



Postúlate shur, y dale amor e invitandola una noche a cenar en un buen restaurante. Ella lo vale, es toda una Reina.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Mar 2022)

hay una edah pa todo
hay que asumir la muerte en vida. 

esa ya la conocemos por aqui 
no sabia que era profe de bachiller.


----------



## Silvia Charo (7 Mar 2022)

Huelo la enfermedad mental desde aquí, el YT es todo postureo, zorreo y kilotones de selfies.


----------



## kornconath (7 Mar 2022)

le toca EL MURO


----------



## Furymundo (7 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Huelo la enfermedad mental desde aquí, el YT es todo postureo, zorreo y kilotones de selfies.



buen olfato


----------



## aron01 (7 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Huelo la enfermedad mental desde aquí, el YT es todo postureo, zorreo y kilotones de selfies.



Joder ¿dónde estaban esas profesoras cuando yo iba a Bachiller?.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Huelo la enfermedad mental desde aquí, el YT es todo postureo, zorreo y kilotones de selfies.



Dios Santo!!!!!!! ¿Pero que cojones es esto? ¿Una peli porno?


----------



## Marco Porcio (7 Mar 2022)

Para ti toda


----------



## Maddie (7 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Esta tía es profesora y expone su vida sexual a los 4 vientos. Pobres alumnos.



Está tía es profesora y escribe senSillita, así con S en el título de su segundo video.

Es evidente que le da igual la ortografía tanto como sus alumnos o lo que piensen de ella como profesora, lo que quiere es cotizarse e ir de tía buenorra fitness.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Mar 2022)

Aka Dadme Atencion betas pagafantas


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (7 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Si un burbujo quisiera quedar con ella, ¿que tendría que hacer?



Espero que sea broma, es como si alguien abre un hilo y pregunta,¿Si me baño en la lava de un volcan, me quemaré?


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Mar 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Espero que sea broma, es como si alguien abre un hilo y pregunta,¿Si me baño en la lava de un volcan, me quemaré?



Le estoy buscando novia a @Desesperanzado para que deje de idealizar a las mujeras, con esta seguro que escarmentaba bien.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Pregúntaselo a Paco, o que hable Rafapal.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Mar 2022)

racialmente manchada. segun dicen


----------



## StandardMan (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (7 Mar 2022)

Es alucinante la poca verguenza y moral que tienen, como siempre los selfies y fotos retocadas que se ponen de perfil no se parecen en nada a la realidad.


eljusticiero dijo:


> Le estoy buscando novia a @Desesperanzado para que deje de idealizar a las mujeras, con esta seguro que escarmentaba bien.



Ese enfermo solo quiere niñas inglesas.


----------



## Xάος (7 Mar 2022)

Resumen de los vídeos: yo, yo, yo, yo.

Egocéntrica a decir basta.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> Resumen de los vídeos: yo, yo, yo, yo.
> 
> Egocéntrica a decir basta.




Totalmente. Lo mismo pienso yo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Mar 2022)

Ninguna tipa reconoce en público sus problemas, y menos aún una tiktokera de estas. Por lo tanto ese reconocimiento de ese problema que tiene es una vuelta de tuerca más para generar atención y más visitas.

Esa tía vive de puta madre, mejor que lo haremos la mayoría de nosotros nunca...con cientos, sino miles, de tipos dispuestos a todo por ella.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Si un burbujo quisiera quedar con ella, ¿que tendría que hacer?



comprarse una bici de 3000 euros y ser biker Pro. Invitarla a comer y en los restaurantes que mas clavan
comida cetogenica o vegana (esta obsesionada con la alimentacion)


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a Paco, o que hable Rafapal.



Si lo esta ( empozoñada)


----------



## Lian (7 Mar 2022)

Cuando empecé con la MTB me veía vídeos de gente que compite o ha competido, de mecánicos y de gente en general que hace rutas y da consejos, análisis de bicis, de accesorios, etc. Esta tipa me salía cada dos por tres en recomendaciones de YT, y una vez me dio por ver sus vídeos (pensé que sería buena...) y me di cuenta que en todos, su segunda intención (si no es la primera en realidad...) es la de enseñar canalillo y mostrarse ella en si mas que lo que hace o el deporte que practica.

Debe ser lo mas insoportable como mujer que te puedas echar a la cara, tonta, bipolar... y además de esas que son como una montaña rusa en carácter y manera de ser por lo que he leído.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



No me lo creo. Si no tiene pareja, con la cantidad de pajilleros que la seguirán, es porque no quiere.


----------



## FOYETE (7 Mar 2022)

Pvta medio mierder que va de diva. A mamarla asquerosa.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (7 Mar 2022)

Jistagram esta llena de chicas asi contando sus penas,lo super woman deportiva que soy etc etc etc , en fin los tiempos cambiar amigos y no hay nada que hacer. 
Saludos y suerte amigos


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Si lo esta ( empozoñada)




Muchas gracias por confirmarlo!!!!!! Tal y como imaginábamos todos. Lo tiene todo, el pack completo. Me pareció oírla en dos vídeos comentar que tenía menos aguante y que cada vez se cansaba más con la bici y ella lo asociaba directamente con la alimentación.


----------



## fayser (7 Mar 2022)

No sé por qué decís que sólo se dedica a enseñar las tetas. Me parece muy injusto.






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## fayser (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por confirmarlo!!!!!! Tal y como imaginábamos todos. Lo tiene todo, el pack completo. Me pareció oírla en dos vídeos comentar que tenía menos aguante y que cada vez se cansaba más con la bici y ella lo asociaba directamente con la alimentación.



No anda una puta mierda, últimamente siempre saca la bici eléctrica.


----------



## Autómata (7 Mar 2022)

StandardMan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 972896
> Ver archivo adjunto 972896


----------



## Linsecte2000 (7 Mar 2022)

A fregar pvta


----------



## fayser (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Dios Santo!!!!!!! ¿Pero que cojones es esto? ¿Una peli porno?



Creo que ella tiene claro lo que es... le ha puesto un corazoncito a este comentario:







... y a este:


----------



## Aventino (7 Mar 2022)

La tía monetiza por las visitas recibidas en su canal.
En tanto desde acá le aumentamos la cantidad de visitas a su canal.

Esta tía tonteando tiene 106 mil suscriptores, por lo que recauda por mes desde mil a veinte mil dólares* y
por año entre 15 mil a 240 mil.

* No está el dato si son dólares o euros


----------



## Petazetah (7 Mar 2022)

Pobre de su hijo teniendo una madre profezorra que se dedica a enseñar las tetas y calentar menores


----------



## Lady_A (7 Mar 2022)

¿Pero que obsesion teneis con esta tipa?

He visto al menos cinco hilos y entras y es sobre esta mujer. ¿es Ex de alguno de vosotros?

No parece que sea tan famosa para tanto hilos o es lo que ocurre es que os da miedo sus tetas aka que estáis obsesionados con ellas.


----------



## Pasta (7 Mar 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> La tía monetiza por las visitas recibidas en su canal.
> En tanto desde acá le aumentamos la cantidad de visitas a su canal.
> 
> Esta tía tonteando tiene 106 mil suscriptores, por lo que recauda por mes desde mil a veinte mil dólares* y
> ...



sí, seguro que gana eso... 

Gana tanto, que cobra las clases particulares a 7,20€ la hora (según dice en el vídeo).

Cualquiera que tenga un canal de youtube sabe que estas estadísticas son absurdas. Además, lo más importante es la temática. No se paga lo mismo un anuncio de consoladores que de seguros de vida.


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Mar 2022)

Satisfier es mi salvador, con el ningun orgasmo te ha de faltar
en verdes prados llenos de gatos ne hace reposar
Aunque cruce el valle tenebroso de la soltería no temeré
pues mi psicóloga y el tranquimacin me acompañan 

Locadelcoño detected, Huid.


----------



## fayser (7 Mar 2022)

Petazetah dijo:


> Pobre de su *hijo *teniendo una madre profezorra que se dedica a enseñar las tetas y calentar menores



Es hija y ya tiene 12 años, debe estar aprendiendo mucho.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Mar 2022)

Es la que anda con la bici enseñando canalillo. 
Pa los pagafantas


----------



## El_Dioni (7 Mar 2022)

3ra vez que la posteais


----------



## Lady_A (7 Mar 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> 3ra vez que la posteais



No, en realidad llevan mínimo tres hilos mas. En el atico hay un par mas de hace un año o así.

No se que obsesion tienen con la tipa esta, intuyo que alguno es un ex o esta terriblemente obsesionado con ella, al no poder acceder a ella, ni tirarle cañas ni nada, deciden darle atencion en forma de odio en un foro de odiadores de tias. No se entiende nada y ya huele.


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Mar 2022)

Buff, para montarla duro...

a su bicicleta


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No, en realidad llevan mínimo tres hilos mas. En el atico hay un par mas de hace un año o así.
> 
> No se que obsesion tienen con la tipa esta, intuyo que alguno es un ex o esta terriblemente obsesionado con ella, al no poder acceder a ella, ni tirarle cañas ni nada, deciden darle atencion en forma de odio en un foro de odiadores de tias. No se entiende nada y ya huele.



Montas en bici?


----------



## siemprelomismo (7 Mar 2022)

Sinceramente prefiero antes tener una camper o un buggy me lo pasaría mil veces mejor. La "Soledad" es lo mejor que hay en la vida, eso de levantarte a la hora que quieres, ir a donde quieres, ir a cualquier sitio sin tener a alguien que te diga.........a dónde vas?, con quién?, que vas a hacer allí?, hay mujeres?, a qué hora vas a volver? 

Vivir solo es hacer lo que te sale de abajo, arriba izquierda y derecha.


----------



## |||||||| (7 Mar 2022)

El que la preñó estaba loco, aunque ahora estará en la gloria lejos de esa loca.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Mar 2022)

A mi me interesa mucho más que esta tiparraca hable de Ultrapaco.


----------



## sinosuke (7 Mar 2022)

No está ni la mitad de buena de lo que ella se cree......y a eso hay que añadirle su evidente desorden mental.


Un MFH de manual.




.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No, en realidad llevan mínimo tres hilos mas. En el atico hay un par mas de hace un año o así.
> 
> No se que obsesion tienen con la tipa esta, intuyo que alguno es un ex o esta terriblemente obsesionado con ella, al no poder acceder a ella, ni tirarle cañas ni nada, deciden darle atencion en forma de odio en un foro de odiadores de tias. No se entiende nada y ya huele.




Ok. 

¿Feminazi progre Charocelosa o Friki mangina beta Huelebragas?

Es la única duda que tengo contigo. 

Lo que si tengo claro es que te has metido los 3 pinchazos, apoyaste el BLM y ahora a Ucrania. 

Saludos


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Mar 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> No está ni la mitad de buena de lo que ella se cree......y a eso hay que añadirle su evidente desorden mental.
> 
> 
> Un MFH de manual.
> ...



Pero si esta derroidisima de cara para la edad que tiene.

Tanta vida sana y tantas hostias, para parecer una abuela con 38.


----------



## Chino Negro (7 Mar 2022)

La sociedad que han creado los chads y los incels se empieza a notar folladas por todos los agujeros pero solas porque no tienen a su beta y yo que me alegro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Mar 2022)

Hazme casito


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A mi me interesa mucho más que esta tiparraca hable de Ultrapaco.



Puestos a elegir que Hable Rafapaypal sobre lo que opina ella de UltraPaco. 

O que a JL los ummitas por Twitter le cuenten algún cotilleo sobre esta tía a su futuro. 

En cualquier caso el tío Subversivo tiene que hacer un vídeo hablando de esta mujer oligofrenica.


----------



## NIKK (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> 'incluso fuman'.



¿Porros?    .


----------



## propellerman (7 Mar 2022)

Con las mujeres que no siendo todavía viejas son ellas quienes andan de caza hay que hacer lo mismo que con las que dicen que dicen lo que piensan, que tienen carácter, que son directas, libres o independientes o han tenido mala suerte en el amor; no jugársela y por buenas que estén, cuánto más lejos mejor


----------



## dac1 (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *La conozco* en persona , es inaguantable
> solo busca un pavo que le grabe con el movil y sea su pagafantas



Coño como lamayoria de estas furcias


----------



## siemprelomismo (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Puestos a elegir que Hable Rafapaypal sobre lo que opina ella de UltraPaco.
> 
> O que a JL los ummitas por Twitter le cuenten algún cotilleo sobre esta tía a su futuro.
> 
> En cualquier caso el tío Subversivo tiene que hacer un vídeo hablando de esta mujer oligofrenica.



La Masonería está en todas partes por desgracia.


----------



## Murray's (7 Mar 2022)

Que fea es y las gilipolleces que dice. Y se pregunta porqué esta sola...


----------



## secuestrado (7 Mar 2022)

Otra vez la tipa esta? Por si alguien no lo sabe, esta elementa se dedicaba o se dedica, no lo se si todavía, a subir videos de sus pechos haciendo deporte. Que, oye, cada uno hace deporte como quiere. Y direis, no es que es tu mente calenturienta. No, no. El centro del video en todo momento es su escote.

Yo he hecho muchos miles de kilometros de bici al año, y algunos llevaban camaras. Pero la camara grababa hacia adelante, mostrando por donde circulabas. En los videos de esta chica montando en bici la camara mira HACIA ELLA con su escote permanentemente abierto.

Tiene 100mil seguidores y seguro que incluso saca un buen dinero de sus videos. Hase falta disir algo más?


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Con las mujeres que no siendo todavía viejas son ellas quienes andan de caza hay que hacer lo mismo que con las que dicen que dicen lo que piensan, que tienen carácter, que son directas, libres o independientes o han tenido mala suerte en el amor; no jugársela y por buenas que estén, cuánto más lejos mejor




Anda de caza porque viene de vuelta y con mochila, aparte de que ella solo habla con Bikers con bicis de 6000€ y planchabragas.

Resultado : Vistiendo santos y viaje directo solo de IDA a Gatolandia. 

Será una solterona con muchos likes y unos cuantos babosos sin amor propio. xdd


----------



## rafabogado (7 Mar 2022)

Gracias a este jilo va a conseguir por lo menos 20 matchs de burbujeros.


----------



## Murray's (7 Mar 2022)

porca miseria dijo:


> ¿Edad?




30 y muchos o 40


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene larva



Hasta aqui he leido. Es que ni aunque no fuera Española (que para mi es descarte automático).


----------



## patroclus (7 Mar 2022)

Las putas de un club visten más decente que ella que va enseñando las tetas encima de la bici. 

Vamos como para hacerla madre de tus hijos, acabas corneado y viogenizado.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Mar 2022)

Hace un mes le abrieron un hilo en el ático comentando que en un vídeo dijo que tenía un novio que le gustaba mucho mucho mucho y básicamente ahora es viuda de alfa y ningún hombre cumple sus especatativas.

Luego había otro vídrio donde alguien le dijo "vas haciendo resistencia al aire" en plan broma porque iba con el escote abierto y se molestó.

Es más o menos el prototipo de mujer de la que hay que huir. Y tampoco está tan buena, escote y poco más, subieron un vídrio suyo de cuerpo entero y es una gorda en pausa... para lo que dice que se cuida y el ejercicio que hace debería estar bastanta más potente.


----------



## Murray's (7 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene larva, tiene psicologa y lee libros de autoayuda..




Pasando entonces. ...

Esta es carne de viogenes vicaria , de juicios ...y lios...


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Gracias a este jilo va a conseguir por lo menos 20 matchs de burbujeros.




El Hilo lo he abierto con la intención de invocar al consejo de sabios burbujero y que vayan a darle cariño y ánimos con buenos consejos a esta buena mujer de bien. Que últimamente anda algo triste

Con empatía y tacto siempre podéis aconsejarla bien y ayudarla.


----------



## Murray's (7 Mar 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hace un mes le abrieron un hilo en el ático comentando que en un vídeo dijo que tenía un novio que le gustaba mucho mucho mucho y básicamente ahora es viuda de alfa y ningún hombre cumple sus especatativas.
> 
> Luego había otro vídrio donde alguien le dijo "vas haciendo resistencia al aire" en plan broma porque iba con el escote abierto y se molestó.
> 
> Es más o menos el prototipo de mujer de la que hay que huir. Y tampoco está tan buena, escote y poco más, subieron un vídrio suyo de cuerpo entero y es una gorda en pausa... para lo que dice que se cuida y el ejercicio que hace debería estar bastanta más potente.




Un video que pusieron por aqui de ella , dijo que le encantaba el dulce y los pasteles. Entre eso que es madre y que ya no es ninguna pizpi...pues tiene el cuerpo que tiene. Yo solo le veo interesante sus tetas poco más...


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Me cago en la leche está saliendo de "los Mateos"...



Eso suena a barrio chungo ¿No? 

A ver si ahora es una chunga y nos corta los huevos a todos los foreros.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Porfa que alguien ponga por aquí los enlaces de los otros temas hablando de ella. Que tengo curiosidad de leerlos.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información Shur, justo lo que imaginaba. Mira este comentario que le han dejado en Youtube y como responde la tía loca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972838
> 
> ...



Lol, en el segundo mensaje admite que siempre le hacen un MFH

     

*ME NUTRE*


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (7 Mar 2022)

Cuando una ciclista pro se da contra el muro, y esta va frontalmente, es de suponer que el piñazo sea peor de lo normal.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *La conozco* en persona , es inaguantable
> solo busca un pavo que le grabe con el movil y sea su pagafantas



Cuentanos más


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Cuentanos más



No es ni una décima parte de lo interesante que creéis.

Interesa mucho más un full disclosure de ULTRAPACO.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Me están llegando amenazas por MP ahora mismo llamándome Nazi e Incel de mierda, que borre este hilo. 

Ni he contestado.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No es ni una décima parte de lo interesante que creéis.
> 
> Interesa mucho más un full disclosure de ULTRAPACO.



Yo apuesto que nuestro querido y estimado UltraPaco intercambio más que impresiones con ella y no hubo feeling, y se terminaron tomando el chocolate de espaldas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No es ni una décima parte de lo interesante que creéis.
> 
> Interesa mucho más un full disclosure de ULTRAPACO.



Te thankeo por no quedar mal, pero no tengo ni puta idea de qué es eso


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Te thankeo por no quedar mal, pero no tengo ni puta idea de qué es eso



Lo importante es el zank que ya me he llevado de calentito.

Todo lo demás no importa.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Me están llegando amenazas por MP ahora mismo llamándome Nazi e Incel de mierda, que borre este hilo.
> 
> Ni he contestado.



Estará registrada?


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Joder!!! Otro que la conoce!?? Que coño!???? Al final estará registrado en Burbuja hasta el primo y su profesor de infancia leyendo este Hilo. 

Cuéntanos más hombre!!!!! Si sabes algo más!



Que alguien hable con ella por IG y prepararle una cita con ella en Cartagena.


----------



## Silvia Charo (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Marvelita (7 Mar 2022)

Pues yo melafo...

y dps me voy


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Tiene una hija de 11 y algun aborto reciente


----------



## Tblls (7 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene larva, tiene psicologa y lee libros de autoayuda.. huid insensatos ...
> 
> PD.. y con esos piños seguro que araña al chupar



Uffff Next


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Acaba de publicar este vídeo hace dos horas. 

Debería de proteger bastante más a su familia de las RRSS

Aunque yo fuera influencer nunca expondría a nadie de mi entorno de esta forma.


----------



## McLovin (7 Mar 2022)

Hombre qué sorpresa! La exhibicionista de la bici!. Esta era la que hacía videos de temática bici-deportiva con un escote EXAGERADO. Pero el 99,9999% de las visitas a sus videos eran por la temática bici, no seais mal pensados.


----------



## todoayen (7 Mar 2022)

Me dan escalofríos las pibas que sonríen con la boca mientras sus ojos parece que contemplan un sepelio.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Me dan escalofríos las pibas que sonríen con la boca mientras sus ojos parece que contemplan un sepelio.



Lo mismo me pasa cuando la veo. Da mal rollo tiene la mirada perdida xddd


----------



## Play_91 (7 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que hoy día es una locura. Lo que en otro tiempo sería una chica normal ahora está zumbada.
Y la que parece buena persona te vas con ella y resulta que si apuestas por ella al final sudará de ti y si pasas de ella al final querrá contigo.
Es un mundo de locos.
Y las tías están tan ralladas de tantas pollas que han pasado por sus vidas, están rotas emocionalmente, ralladas y desesperadas.


----------



## siemprelomismo (7 Mar 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy día es una locura. Lo que en otro tiempo sería una chica normal ahora está zumbada.
> Y la que parece buena persona te vas con ella y resulta que si apuestas por ella al final sudará de ti y si pasas de ella al final querrá contigo.
> Es un mundo de locos.
> Y las tías están tan ralladas de tantas pollas que han pasado por sus vidas, están rotas emocionalmente, ralladas y desesperadas.



Has como Canavaro en un anuncio, está en el coche y pone sus botas de fútbol en el asiento del copiloto del coche, se acerca una mujer y se percata de que prefiere más las botas que las locas


----------



## reconvertido (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



Whoreattention.
Sçolo sirve para lefazo en al boca (y que se lo trague) y lluvia dorada íntegral.

Espero que sepa cocinar al menos.


----------



## Despotricador (7 Mar 2022)

Debe ser más petarda que la parienta de Abascal.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Mar 2022)

Es más peligroso meterte en una relación con esa loca que ir al frente en Ucrania.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



Pobre... Y mientras en UK-Rania matándose... ¿O era una pandemia asesina universal? Oh wait!!!


----------



## Turismundo (7 Mar 2022)

¿Qué es CT? ¿Una ciudad, una carrera, un centro de estudios? ¿De dónde viene esa manía de escribir con putas siglas que el 90 por ciento de la gente no conoce, os pensáis que somos adivinos?


----------



## hyugaa (7 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Es más peligroso meterte en una relación con esa loca que ir al frente en Ucrania.



En España a dia de hoy ni lo dudes


----------



## rondo (7 Mar 2022)

Si está sola que se compre un perro


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Mar 2022)

Yo es que no puedo entender a la gente que se graba en toda situación, la tía va por la calle hablando sola de sus cosas, y cuando llega a los amigos les enchufa la cámara en el jeto, no lo entiendo, es como que no pueden vivir sin una cámara y sin vomitar hasta el último de sus pensamientos para que todo el mundo lo vea y lo escuche. Ya puede ir a la psicóloga hasta ser anciana, que no le va a ayudar en nada hasta que le diga que lo que tiene es adicción a exhibirse en internet. Otra cosa que no entiendo es por qué llama a los años "veinte veinte" o "veinte veintiuno".


----------



## NCB (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *La conozco* en persona , es inaguantable
> solo busca un pavo que le grabe con el movil y sea su pagafantas



Como el 90% de las hezpañordas


----------



## rondo (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Me están llegando amenazas por MP ahora mismo llamándome Nazi e Incel de mierda, que borre este hilo.
> 
> Ni he contestado.



De quien?


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Mar 2022)

Si lo hace, entrará al trapo a defenderse Teté style, y cuando se vea superada por las circunstancias pedirá a Calópez que lo borre todo.


----------



## Ordel (7 Mar 2022)

Me gustaría ver al paleto que engañó


----------



## M.Karl (7 Mar 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Te va a subir el ego Rita la cantaora petarda, tira ya por ahí.



Ese es el camino.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Mar 2022)

no se ha mirado al espejo?, es fea, que se busque un calvo, que estara tan triste como ella...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Joder!!! Otro que la conoce!?? Que coño!???? Al final estará registrado en Burbuja hasta el primo y su profesor de infancia leyendo este Hilo.
> 
> Cuéntanos más hombre!!!!! Si sabes algo más!
> 
> ...



burbuja es un pañuelo


----------



## pedrete72 (7 Mar 2022)

Ella misma dice que los hombres después de echarla un polvo se piran, vamos que está chuscando con hombres por encima de su liga. Si eres un 5-6 y te tirás a un 9-10 porque el alfa no encontraba nada mejor en ese momento es lo que te toca. Estas tías hasta que no se den cuenta de esa realidad permanecerán solas.


----------



## Lubinillo (7 Mar 2022)

Los últimos vídeos llevan títulos como "mis tetas y yo..." "yo y mis tetas..."


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Tiene una hija de 11 y algun aborto reciente




yo también la conozco, a lo mejor nos conocemos tu y yo jajajaja


----------



## etsai (7 Mar 2022)

Pues yo le daba


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No es psicologa, es* profesora de matematicas*



No godas! pero si es retrasada!!!
Bueno, que los títulos los regalan todos!!!


----------



## Menchi (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *La conozco* en persona , es inaguantable
> solo busca un pavo que le grabe con el movil y sea su pagafantas



Gente así vive sólo para sus fans, siempre con la mente puesta en qué puede grabar y qué no para poder subirlo a internet y recibir me gustas, como si estuviera viviendo constantemente en un Gran Hermano en que sólo ella es la protagonista.

Pues ni con los ojos de otro, que le den por el culo. Aunque, bueno, si me da su bicicleta no le diría que no


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

Turismundo dijo:


> ¿Qué es CT? ¿Una ciudad, una carrera, un centro de estudios? ¿De dónde viene esa manía de escribir con putas siglas que el 90 por ciento de la gente no conoce, os pensáis que somos adivinos?



CarTagena


----------



## Euron G. (7 Mar 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Que facil os engañan con un wonderbra


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

Eres paisano?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Eso suena a *barrio chungo* ¿No?
> 
> A ver si ahora es una chunga y nos corta los huevos a todos los foreros.



Lo ES, ella no es chunga es pija, vive en casa de abuela heredada creo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

Kick_Da_Sneak dijo:


> yo también la conozco, a lo mejor nos conocemos tu y yo jajajaja



Cartagena es un pañuelo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Pues yo le daba




Eso ella ya lo tiene, pero lo que quiere es una relación como la que tienes con tu mujer. Y ella ahora ya no tiene nada que ofrecer para retener a alguno. Desperdició la parte buena de su vida. Ahora le queda aguantar el tirón hasta que se muera. Que juegue mejor la partida en la próxima vida.


----------



## lucky starr (7 Mar 2022)

melafo

Y me ha gustado mucho el video de pez golondrina. Pasanos su whattsapp por favor.


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Joder!!! Otro que la conoce!?? Que coño!???? Al final estará registrado en Burbuja hasta el primo y su profesor de infancia leyendo este Hilo.
> 
> Cuéntanos más hombre!!!!! Si sabes algo más!
> 
> ...



la que se mete en redes sociales se expone a ser criticada.
pero conociendo el entorno del que viene no me extraña que esté un poco loca, culpa suya no es.
Tu te crees que va de diva pero que va. Tiene muchisimos complejos. Ahora vosotros le estáis subiendo la moral jajajaja

Lo que pasa que lleva mil tíos detrás y debe tener algún pagafantas cabreado abriendole hilos por aquí.


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (7 Mar 2022)

Turismundo dijo:


> ¿Qué es CT? ¿Una ciudad, una carrera, un centro de estudios? ¿De dónde viene esa manía de escribir con putas siglas que el 90 por ciento de la gente no conoce, os pensáis que somos adivinos?



CT cartagena, de Cartagena Provincia de toda la vida jajajajaja


----------



## sikBCN (7 Mar 2022)

Esta vieja ya, solo vale para follar , osea para un rato y no muy largo.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...




Me estoy planteando si reportarte por poner esta puta mierda aquí.

Mientras me lo planteo te hago saber que dándole publicidad en el foro y pidiendo que veamos a esta tipa, actuas como un mangina pagafantas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Mar 2022)

Mi parienta está mejor que esa...


Que le pasa a esa tía? Pues que está todo el puto día zorreando, la tratan por lo que es, lefazo y pista... triunfa por ser la única zorra follabicis conocida, ha encontrado su hueco de mercado entre los follabicis con parafilias de las tetas colganderas.


----------



## C.J. (7 Mar 2022)

Otra vez la loca de la bici?

La doritada y sus bucles.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Mar 2022)

C.J. dijo:


> Otra vez la loca de la bici?
> 
> La doritada y sus bucles.



Además personaje sin contenido ni interés, un npc random que no hay debate posible ni nada para opinar.

No como yo que os traigo a Sasel.


----------



## M4rk (7 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



Aquí va el secreto de por qué está sola: carrusel de penes desde edad temprana. Eso se come tu capacidad de formar vínculos afectivos con una pareja. No es coña, hay research.
Miles de cuestiones que tendrá en su cabeza aquí resumidas en una frase cuyas ideas nunca se planteará por el daño que ha hecho el feminismo.
Taluecs.


----------



## Kurten (7 Mar 2022)

Cuevadoritos nuncafollistas actuando como la zorra de la fábula

Taluec


----------



## asakopako (7 Mar 2022)

Con lo que me gusta atropellar ciclistas de mierda y encima una furciaca murciana que tiras 2 limoncicos y parece un accidente.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Mar 2022)

Pues yo solo veo a una mujer de 40 años con depresión. Me da pena, no me gusta ver a personas sufriendo.

Si a ella le sirve subir vídeos de youtube enseñando escote y demás para llamar la atencion , pues adelante. No hace daño a nadie.

Por lo que habla, me da que es buena persona, pero que realmente es una pesada y que necesita ayuda.

Parece ser de esas que te pillan por banda una tarde y no te la puedes quitar de encima porque te agarra fuerte para que la escuches.

También tiene pinta de que se prendaria de cualquier hombre que no fuera un desecho y que la escuchase, pero solo para formar una relación tóxica por parte de ella.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No es psicologa, es profesora de matematicas



es de mates de bachiller ?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es de mates de bachiller ?



si


----------



## jvega (7 Mar 2022)

No tiene novio pero tiene 100.000 payfants olisqueándola la rottura


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 Mar 2022)

Combinar ser interesante,atractiva,atlética y vivir en Cartagena es difícil de sostener y si a eso le añades la voz de pito el resultado es que si te atrae , tienes un severo problema mental.
Artificial como ella sola y cateta en grado sumo.
Inapreciable sentido del humor,lo que le faltaba.
En nada,todos sus problemas,serían tuyos.
No habría retorno.


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (7 Mar 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Combinar ser interesante,atractiva,atlética y vivir en Cartagena es difícil de sostener y si a eso le añades la voz de pito el resultado es que si te atrae , tienes un severo problema mental.
> Artificial como ella sola y cateta en grado sumo.
> Inapreciable sentido del humor,lo que le faltaba.
> En nada,todos sus problemas,serían tuyos.
> No habría retorno.




Peor sería combinar todo eso con ser de murcia


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Mar 2022)

Hola ... Soy el jefe de ventas de Whiskas para Rusia y Finlandia.
¿Puede alguien pasarme su tik tok?


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (7 Mar 2022)

Ésta povre no representa a nadie.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (7 Mar 2022)

Por mi puede irse al juzgado a denunciar.       Tambien le puede funcionar quitarle el sillin a la bici.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Mar 2022)

Vieja, polifollada y con larva. 
Disponible para cuarentones largos derruidos y fumadores.


----------



## keler (7 Mar 2022)

Joder pobre hija, tengo un crio de esa edad tiene que ser duro tener una madre así. Los alumnos deben de estar dándose de pollazos a todas horas. No entiendo como la gente tira así a la basura su dignidad e intimidad, por unos cuantos salidos huelebragas.


----------



## fanta de pescao (7 Mar 2022)

Chocho apestoso.


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Lo ES, ella no es chunga es pija, vive en casa de abuela heredada creo



Gracias por la info shur, me imaginaba que el barrio sería chungo.

por lo que veo aquí ha dado la casualidad que la mitad de gente que comenta en este hilo es de Cartagena, sois paisanos y la conocéis todos jajaja.

Al resto de foreros : Joder ser buenos con ella, invitarla a un café o bautizarla como forera burbujera.

Es una mujer muy ilustrada e instruida en 'ciencias'.

Es una buena profesora de matemáticas, y nosotros no somos más que unos cuñados de barra de bar de palillo en boca hablando de conspiraciones, y olemos a mezcla de barón Dandee con butano y Doritos rancios.


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (7 Mar 2022)

Al menos este hilo le habrá servido para aumentar el número de vistas de sus videos.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (7 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja hasta luego.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Pues yo solo veo a una mujer de 40 años con depresión. *Me da pena, no me gusta ver a personas sufriendo.*
> 
> Si a ella le sirve subir vídeos de youtube enseñando escote y demás para llamar la atencion , pues adelante. No hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...




Depende, hay gente que se merece el sufrimiento. Los peores tienen las peores ideas, lo que al final desemboca en sufrimiento.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Mar 2022)

lol

De hecho yo camino a ritmo normal a 11 minutos por kilómetro.

6,6 kilómetros los haría en 72 minutos que es eso, 1 hora y 13 minutos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Mar 2022)

Que es una lerda lo demuestra el hecho de que no se lo sabe montar y buscarse un mercado adecuado. Si fuera inteligente, se buscaría el mercado de sesentones con pasta, y a vivir la vida. Que aprenda de la actual novia de tito Mel:









Yo aquí veo una relación beneficiosa para ambas partes, y por eso se muestran sonrientes.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Pero que obsesion teneis con esta tipa?
> 
> He visto al menos cinco hilos y entras y es sobre esta mujer. ¿es Ex de alguno de vosotros?
> 
> No parece que sea tan famosa para tanto hilos o es lo que ocurre es que os da miedo sus tetas aka que estáis obsesionados con ellas.



Hasta la polla estoy de verla en todos las mierdas de ciclismo en las que me muevo... que llegue ya aqui.. es que me acojona vivo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 Mar 2022)

Otra vez la Charo ésta, que pesaitos


----------



## XRL (7 Mar 2022)

no se calla ni bajo el agua

imagínate aguantarla


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser una tia que solo sonrie el rato del video.
El resto se lo pasa zampando y llorando.


----------



## XRL (7 Mar 2022)

pues yo de verlo ya me he cansado desde el sofá


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (7 Mar 2022)

Para echarle el grumo dentro del coño me sirve. 
Luego, patada y a su puta casa.


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Mar 2022)

*CADA VEZ QUE SE ABRE UN HILO DE ESTA TIPA EN EL FLORO ACABA SIENDO EL HILO MÁS VISTO DEL DÍA*

Lo digo por que yo abrí uno en su día y también fue el más visto por más de 24 horas. A LOS BURBUJOS LES MOLAN ESTAS HISTORIAS.


----------



## Nostalgia (7 Mar 2022)

que años tiene? yo la daba un meneo


----------



## NormanMan (7 Mar 2022)

que horror


----------



## Trilerotrolero (7 Mar 2022)

He estado visualizando algunos de los videos de su interesante canal, y joder, la tía está de la puta olla. Tiene una fase mala del mes, en la que se hincha durante dos semanas hasta desinflarse cuando expulsa todo por coño en forma de pústulas rojas. Es en ese momento cuando se pesa. Ese es el momento porque puede perder hasta 4 kilos.

Ahh, y hace ejercicio de fuerza en ayuno con su amiga Bea después de sacar a su rata, una especie de experimento mengeliano que tiene por mascota. Bea luego del entrenamiento de fuerza de piernas se va a hacer 61 km corriendo, así, pa relajarse.

Dice, nuestra graciosa protagonista, que merece la pena ponerse en manos de un especialista, que le ha ayudado a ver las cosas de una forma tan clara, limpia y despejada como el día en el que grabó ese video aleatorio.

Que descubrimiento.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Mar 2022)

pues yo le ponía unas llantas de ENVE carbono y un Sram Eagle 1x12 pero fácilmente..


----------



## extremista999 (7 Mar 2022)

Usar la resiliencia y la perspectiva de género para entender sus inquietudes y ofrecerle todo lo que precise.

Hacer un mínimo esfuerzo y ejercicio de empatia con ella. Somos hombres POSTMODERNOS y sensibles AMEGOS.


----------



## Aventino (8 Mar 2022)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Tiene una fase mala del mes, en la que se hincha durante dos semanas hasta desinflarse cuando expulsa todo por coño en forma de pústulas rojas.



Tiene pauta completa de kakunas?


----------



## greg_house (8 Mar 2022)

Yo conozco a una como esta. No esta mal, pero esta totalmente sola (a nivel de tios).

Lo que pasa es que los hijos de puta ya no se la quieren follar y los pringui-proveedores de turno ya no mueven ficha, no vaya a ser que acaben con una denuncia o algo. 

Menudo panorama.


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> Tiene pauta completa de kakunas?



Otro forero que la conoce en persona de Cartagena ha confirmado que sí, está vacuñada, y según ella últimamente se cansa más en la bici aunque lo achaque más a la alimentación.


----------



## AH1N1 (8 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pues yo le ponía unas llantas de ENVE carbono y un Sram Eagle 1x12 pero fácilmente..



Y tija telescópica!!!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *CADA VEZ QUE SE ABRE UN HILO DE ESTA TIPA EN EL FLORO ACABA SIENDO EL HILO MÁS VISTO DEL DÍA*
> 
> Lo digo por que yo abrí uno en su día y también fue el más visto por más de 24 horas. A LOS BURBUJOS LES MOLAN ESTAS HISTORIAS.



La derroicion ajena es nuestra divisa.


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Yo conozco a una como esta. No esta mal, pero esta totalmente sola (a nivel de tios).
> 
> Lo que pasa es que los hijos de puta ya no se la quieren follar y los pringui-proveedores de turno ya no mueven ficha, no vaya a ser que acaben con una denuncia o algo.
> 
> Menudo panorama.




Resumen :

Alphas valoran otras mejores opciones
Betas están arruinados y no quieren ser objetivo viogenizable

Ahora que se vaya en su defecto a por un Charly


----------



## MorosBancario (8 Mar 2022)

Ni pa follar sirve, no la aguanto ni comiendome el rabo. Si esta sola que se compre un gato.


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (8 Mar 2022)

Yo la conocía por su escote en los videos ciclistas que hace,

Al menos este hilo habrá servido para aumentar el número de visitas a sus videos de Youtube.

Han comentado en algún mensaje, las circunstancias de su vida. Y en el que os dejo aquí lo que tiene que sufrir su familia en Paraguay :


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *CADA VEZ QUE SE ABRE UN HILO DE ESTA TIPA EN EL FLORO ACABA SIENDO EL HILO MÁS VISTO DEL DÍA*
> 
> Lo digo por que yo abrí uno en su día y también fue el más visto por más de 24 horas. A LOS BURBUJOS LES MOLAN ESTAS HISTORIAS.



nos gusta la derroicion


----------



## trampantojo (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



vaya mierda de post!!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2022)

Esa obsesión por el ejercicio es un tipo de histerismo . 

La chica ya está cerca de la menopausia , sin darse cuenta le ha pasado la juventud volando . 

Ahora ya es técnicamente un eunuco.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esa obsesión por el ejercicio es un tipo de histerismo .
> 
> La chica ya está cerca de la menopausia , sin darse cuenta le ha pasado la juventud volando .
> 
> Ahora ya es técnicamente un eunuco.



HOHOHOHO 
ATARAXIO tenia que cerrar el hilo si o si.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pues yo le ponía unas llantas de ENVE carbono y un Sram Eagle 1x12 pero fácilmente..




¿Yo con mi BH TOP LINE del año 95 tengo alguna posibilidad con ella?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Que facil os engañan con un wonderbra



Ya decia yo, que no habia un acido comentario femenino en lo que habia leido... pero claro me lo habia leido en diagonal.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esa obsesión por el ejercicio es un tipo de histerismo .
> 
> La chica ya está cerca de la menopausia , sin darse cuenta le ha pasado la juventud volando .
> 
> Ahora ya es técnicamente un eunuco.




Dicen que tiene un hijo, así que se ha salvado por los pelos.


----------



## Lian (8 Mar 2022)

Hija...


----------



## Abrojo (8 Mar 2022)

Otra vez la petarda esa


----------



## Cuqui (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Me están llegando amenazas por MP ahora mismo llamándome Nazi e Incel de mierda, que borre este hilo.
> 
> Ni he contestado.



Danos el nombre del user.



extremista999 dijo:


> Gracias por la info shur, me imaginaba que el barrio sería chungo.
> 
> por lo que veo aquí ha dado la casualidad que la mitad de gente que comenta en este hilo es de Cartagena, sois paisanos y la conocéis todos jajaja.
> 
> Al resto de foreros : Joder ser buenos con ella, invitarla a un café o bautizarla como forera burbujera.



Varios foreros se han ofrecido a "bautizarla" a su manera.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



Ya la conocía de hace semanas, vi sus videos y es una loca del coño de manual.

Esta muy follable.


----------



## antiglobalista (8 Mar 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Otra zumbada del crossfit




Las xikas CrossFit son una máquinas sexuales,si tienen 25 años para abajo ya ni te cuento....



Te lo digo por experiencia


----------



## colombo1122 (8 Mar 2022)

Pues a mi me parece que tiene buenos valores.
Lastima la larva


----------



## MarloStanfield (8 Mar 2022)

en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?


















PERO SI ES UNA SEMIOBESA ENMURADA !!!!!


----------



## F.Alonso21 (8 Mar 2022)

Algo no cuenta, y bueno yo no me la he cruzado por esos lares claro que con las indumentarias que se llevan dudo que la reconociese (si acaso escote y la camara ), aunque alli solo estoy unos dias en verano.

Parte de deporte, mira yo he sido hasta vendedor de bicis y me las compro y aconsejo de segunda mano, en verano me tiro un mes que me da algo si no pillo la bici, pero no me hago las matadas de esta, ni soy follabicisodia coches (me encantan todas las maquinas y a mi no me compran los progres de los cojones), y parece que la gente hasta en el deporte se hace taliban y gente como yo se lleva las criticas luego jaja que le doy a todo xD y soy un agarrado y cutre de cojones. Eso si se lo ha montado bien, pero en mi opinion, si le diera un pelin a que hace rutas guapas por esa zona y fuese mas descriptiva y tecnica sin tener que enseñar todo el rato, y sin hablar de mas sobre su vida, probablemente le iria mejor incluso en el plano personal.
De echo pude haber entrenado para competir en ciclismo y por no tirar los estudios (sin bachiller ibas para lumpen y necesitabas todas las horas hasta las del finde), aunque luego he descubierto que da igual que vinieron lo hdp globalistas y serias lumpen igualmente xD aun currando de lo tuyo ideal.
Y bueno en ese mundo ejem, hay mucha gente que mando a tomar por culo su vida por competir y luego no han recibido beneficios, lo maximo que se dediquen a ser vendedores o monitores, porque tiempo para estudiar o currar a full 0.
Si hago 20-30-40 kms me la pela, intento hacer en x tiempo y divertirme y por entrenar pierna y ver paisaje sin gastar gasofa y partiendo de donde esté en ese momento (no suelo usar el coche para salir desde otro punto eso es de ricos xD).
Incluso la use para ir a currar relativamente cerca en verano en su dia.

Por lo visto esta chica competía, profesora de mates (minimo 2k mes , yo soy profesor de algo equivalente pero diferente y me pagan com a un becario), si con lo de internet gana ( bastante), joder ya esta muy por encima de la españolacharo del montón y encima hace deporte.
Tal vez lo que necesita es a un tio que la aguante pero dejarse la pasta en el para que la asesore uno de mas edad que ella, muy obseso del ciclismo, deporte, cuidarse y que haya llevado vida de fulanas hasta entonces o de aqui para alla y quiera asentar cabeza. Y que le pueda decir mira si lo planteas asi.

No voy a decir mas, en la zona en la que vive que no hay el clima durisimo de Madrid para la bici lo tiene mas facil, de echo en esa zona yo ni habria estudiado, todo vinculado al deporte vaya habria hecho.



Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene larva, tiene psicologa y lee libros de autoayuda.. huid insensatos ...
> 
> PD.. y con esos piños seguro que araña al chupar



Asi es tiene una cria y se la ve muy att whore y con muchas historias.
No parece mala tia en el fondo, pero es muy influenciable por la sociedad y a su vez talibana.



porca miseria dijo:


> ¿Edad?



40? Por ahí debe andar.

Lo que no se da cuenta que es mujer y a esa edad en otra epoca las ponian a vestir santos o a irse con tios de 50-60 años que fumaban con puro y todo.



ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comprarse una bici de 3000 euros y ser biker Pro. Invitarla a comer y en los restaurantes que mas clavan
> comida cetogenica o vegana (esta obsesionada con la alimentacion)



Y si esa bici de 3k es de segunda mano y rueda 26" ultraligera MTB de suspension doble y marca top con algunas piezas de carbono?
Tambien me va a decir que por que no pillo de 29? xDDDD

Lo de restaurantes caros, en mi caso ni aunque sea una tia de 10, no te jode, me reprimo de meterme en circuito con coches porque no me da la economia y voy a tirarla en aparentar por una puta comida burbujeada.
Luego la españla no ahorra y no tiene mas hijos, NORMAL, nuestras madres-abuelas eran las que levantaban la voz con tema gastos-inversiones, pero joder a alguna indirectamente le he dicho si me dejas asesorarte acabas con un porsche de segundas y todo xD



ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Si lo esta ( empozoñada)



Influenciable, BINGO.
DEP aparenta personalidad, pero no la tiene.

La gente de mates es inteligente en lo suyo, pero es que explicaba la mujer en este caso que no sabe de economia ni basica, aqui todo burbujo aunque sea un poco brutote con las mates (yo con las complejas si pero tema economia o lo que hice tecnico podia estudiarlo, ingeniero no claro xD).
Que tambien entiendo que todos los que les ha venido la vida rodada y el dinerito rapido, pues eso, a mi me das 2k (no con la actual inflacion sino en la pasada crisis y colecciono coches de alta gama de segundas que compro y vendo con algun Porsche y Ferrari, casa en la playa y casi otra casa en el campo y pasandomelo bien haciendo cualquier deporte).
Con lo que ella gana de los videos, casi para parecer el Wolf de Wallstreet casi para barco, jet y fulanas.

Al final gente normal como nosotros con otras cosas tecnicas entendemos como funciona la naturaleza, las guerras, la economia, etc y estamos hasta los cojones de los poderosos, eso si en España te lleva casi a acabar bajo un puente acabar descurbierndo estas cosas , solo quieren comepollas oficialistas.

Yo incluso conozco chicas que son follapandemias y son inteligentes, mas que esta, y bastante equilibradas (mas jovenes tambien).

Lo raro es encontrar a una que no lo sea xDDD porque hasta la niña bien hija de papi conservador que no va de polla en polla, hasta esa va emponzoñada y te va a emponzoñar a los crios si la tienes de parienta.

Y hasta entonces la que no era progre, tenia otra tara, y la que no vicios con 30 o mas años... (fiesta, porros, etc).



extremista999 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por confirmarlo!!!!!! Tal y como imaginábamos todos. Lo tiene todo, el pack completo. Me pareció oírla en dos vídeos comentar que tenía menos aguante y que cada vez se cansaba más con la bici y ella lo asociaba directamente con la alimentación.



En vez de darle por culo, decidle que no se meta mas puñeteras vacunas y explique los efectos de las mismas indirectamente, probablemente ganaria un pico importante de seguidores y la ayudarian mas.

Decidle en plan oye si seguramente hagas casi lo mismo, el problema es o bien la edad que vas teniendo o si ha sido tras la vacunacion probalmente por esto no?



Aventino dijo:


> La tía monetiza por las visitas recibidas en su canal.
> En tanto desde acá le aumentamos la cantidad de visitas a su canal.
> 
> Esta tía tonteando tiene 106 mil suscriptores, por lo que recauda por mes desde mil a veinte mil dólares* y
> ...



En habla hispana se gana bastante menos no se si dijo hace unos meses que andaba en 1800 pavos al mes y debe andar en mas.

En mi profesion a la gente le cuesta ganar lo que ella hace tras haberse dejado los cojones, el dinero y haber pasado por mierdas fuera de su casa.

Entre funcionaria y eso vive mejor que incluso los que entran en empresas del ibex y se meten 2-3k mes (incluso hijos de peces gordos enchufados por trifasico directo).

SI encima la casa donde vive es heredada y esta en Murcia, deberia tener ya casa en la playa grande full equipe o apartamento en la playa + casa grande a las afueras de Cartagena en otro pueblo aunque fuese pagado ya por ella.

Yo no se que cojones hace la gente CON EL DINERO y a esta la dejan coches y de todo gratis por las promociones.
Debe ser que no saben que es vivir de becario, parado o similar y de eterno estudiante toda la ptua vida .



Play_91 dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy día es una locura. *Lo que en otro tiempo sería una chica normal ahora está zumbada.
> Y la que parece buena persona te vas con ella y resulta que si apuestas por ella al final sudará de ti y si pasas de ella al final querrá contigo.
> Es un mundo de locos.
> Y las tías están tan ralladas de tantas pollas que han pasado por sus vidas, están rotas emocionalmente, ralladas y desesperadas.*



Has resumido el proceso de ingenieria social que le han metido a la perfeccion.
Y ojo que aun le podria haber sacado mejor partido al tema siendo algo menos talibana, e incentivando o motivando al hombre con el que quiera estar o yendose con uno mas mayor.

No entienden que los hombres que llevaban esa vida eran PUTEROS, pero que no les influia una mierda psicologicamente vaya porque hasta tenian su familia de postin delante, mientras por detras... o la pasta les daba para mantener 2-3 familias xD
Pero es que el porcentaje de puteros suele ser mayor al de fulanas por tema biologico (oficiales).

Y es que aunque fuera el mismo es X% de la sociedad, no su gran mayoria, de echo con la religion era infimo y solo se daba en la realeza-clero y poco mas, pero las sociedades estaban cohesionadas de verdad y evolucionaban (por detras habria mas cosas pero si te pillaban te daban matarile, sobre todo a ellas, que eso vendria de la epoca de tribus, cavernas y tal cuando las putillas que se rendian iban sobreviviendo y jodiendo a su poblado original para ceder al enemigo, lo que estamos viendo y tanto saben usar los progres billonarios para reventar la clase obrera-media occidental).

Pero hablar de esto es machista, retrógrado, de fachas y esta prohibido, por eso a la sociedad nos va como nos va.

Resumiendo si a una tia la malcrias a tope, pasa lo que pasa, el hombre es mas dificil normalmente necesita dejarse los cojones en todo para poder estar con una que le atraiga y el decida .



Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mi parienta está mejor que esa...
> 
> 
> Que le pasa a esa tía? Pues que está todo el puto día zorreando, la tratan por lo que es, lefazo y pista... triunfa por ser la única zorra follabicis conocida, ha encontrado su hueco de mercado entre los follabicis con parafilias de las tetas colganderas.



He visto tias haciendo deporte de su edad que estan mejor y las que compiten mucho mejor.
No se si sigue al pie de la letra todo o como era , pero la bici te deja delgadito y finito normalmente (incluso demasiado que por eso no hago tantos kms ). (y de base puede que fuera algo gordita o con tendencia a ello, aunque tras la guerra civil no habia de eso... debe meterse algo malo de azucares, etc).
Si por tema marketing puede estar bien, pero podria ya que la conocen encararlo mejor y reducirlo a x segundos.
(y si la conocemos todos por la delantera que enseña en bici , imaginate los adolescentes y tal xD).

Como profesora dicen que parece buena , en mates no abundan los buenos profesores, sino los mediocres que no saben enseñar aunque sean unos genios de las mates.
Es una asignatura abstracta a mas no poder, si ella misma ni entiende estadisticamente el calculo de fallecidos por covid 0.05% no se pondria la vacuna yo que era un animalito de las mates de bachiller se hasta calcular esas cosas.
O que hay un 20% de sobremortalidad, ella DEBERIA ENTENDERLO.

Peor vamos que es buena profesora .

Y si supo encontrar un hueco cojonudo, porque en ciclismo hay poca mujer y muchas en España abandonan la bici en cuanto salen de fiesta (lo tengo comprobado xD). Y las que hay muy discretas en eso del youtube.

Las que quedan tienden a ir con otros del grmio o con grupos talibanizados (no veas la movida que tengo como defensor de coches clasicos-deportivos-coupes , de la bici , de que el puto estado no toque los cojones y nos deje movernos como en los 90s , de las pistas de esqui que medio respeten entorno o ya esten hechas y 1000 cosas mas).
Al final termino discutiendo hasta con amigos con estas mierdas, la gente es talibana de COJONES, digo y si tienes razon pero no todos son asi o vas a darle la razon al estado corrupto de hijos de puta para que todos no tengamos escapatoria de multazo, ni libertad, ni nada?

Lo de los talibanes de la bici y los anticiclistas me tienen ambos hasta las pelotas xD, ambos me han puteado yendo en bici de echo jajaja incluido un Porsche Cayene que me tiro a la cuneta por tierras murcianas costeras (si llego a pillarle el coche se lo desguazo y lo envio pal este xD).
Y follabicis que casi me tiran al arcen, siiiii!
Tengo que ver a la manada de follabicis que no saben comprarse un SW decente para llevarla como los que salen en la vuelta ciclista o el Tour sino suvebordillos de mierda, o furgonetos que eso no da ni paso por curva xD, ver en plan mira ven bonito jabalí.... o ir todos vestidos con 20 cosas de las cuales usan la mitad o con sus reivindicaciones anticoche.
A los de los coches en plan que prohiban las bicis, que se joda esa bici , no se que , asi todo.

Aparte para la bici necesitas hacer otros deportes para no reventarte la espalda y no dedicarte solo al cardio y pierna, natacion o x tablas especificas de ejercicios o incluso gym.



Culozilla dijo:


> Pues yo solo veo a una mujer de 40 años con depresión. Me da pena, no me gusta ver a personas sufriendo.
> 
> Si a ella le sirve subir vídeos de youtube enseñando escote y demás para llamar la atencion , pues adelante. No hace daño a nadie.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es buena persona, pero lleva una mochila encima muy grande de problemas y sigue sin darse cuenta que aspira a tios de +3 a +10 a´ños mayores que ella, que los de su edad y menos andan a la caza de 30-35 como mucho si eso y sin emponzoñar, con mejor cuerpo.

Yo ya he dicho el tema del ciclismo deporte, y nadie niega que sea una tia con 2 ovarios que tiene mas que la charo media que tiene pinta colorea como mucho o ni estudios, ni se ha esforzado, ni hace deporte y encima ni gana mas de 1000 al mes en un sitio charificado o si los gana es siendo una mala persona con el cliente o genocidandole (recuerden ticktokeras). o bien a base de viogens.

Aparte que en Murcia tener estudios ya es un handicap, no es Madrid que ya solo filtra por si eres milloneti o de padres millonetis o futbolista del Real Madrid.



extremista999 dijo:


> Otro forero que la conoce en persona de Cartagena ha confirmado que sí, está vacuñada, y según ella últimamente se cansa más en la bici aunque lo achaque más a la alimentación.



A ver si alguien la explica los efectos secundarios de las vacunas (yo de otras me dio cansancio y eran otras tecnologias y si la necesitaba en teoria) , pero es que estas afectan al cardio todo el año .
Si se deja de vacunar y hace mas variedad de deporte metiendose en el Mar Menor mas, alomejor revierte algo .


Perdon por el tocho, pero podia hablar bastante del aspecto deportivo y sus errores, ya me gustaria ganar lo que ella gana xDDDDDD


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esto explicaría porque sigue soltera :

Mujer de 1, creyéndose un 9 y buscando un hombre de 10. 

Hombres de 10 : Ni con un palo
Hombres de 9 : Como amiga, friendzone. 
Hombres de 8 : En peores plazas he toreado, no sé siquiera si le gusto. 
Hombres de 4 a 7 : Me ha rechazado hasta una tia con sobrepeso aún invitandola a fantas y a cenar me voy a cortar las venas GÑÉ.
Hombres de 0 a 3 : Ni me molesto, a seguir jugando Fortnite y Minecraft. 


Y así con todo, la misma historia de siempre. xdddddd


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Esto explicaría porque sigue soltera :
> 
> Mujer de 1, creyéndose un 9 y buscando un hombre de 10.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Mar 2022)

Pero si de esas, de todas las edades, abundan en TikTok mostrando tetas operadas, el culo o haciendo bailecitos... Con las babas de los arrastrados tienen suficiente para vivir, no necesitan ni follar...


----------



## Trurl (8 Mar 2022)

Por mi experiencia, las polifolladas no valen ni para fregar platos.
Cuando me separé de mi primera mujer, a la que conocí y nos ennoviamos cuando ella tenía 18 años y muy poca experiencia sexual, me deprimí amargamente porque sabía que había perdido mucho. Ella quiso volver y yo la rechacé, por ser una funcionaria de la vida y una comunista del alma. Pero a nivel sexual y de buena voluntad no ha tenido rival entre todas las que he conocido después: interesadas, polifolladas pero con poca pericia o implicación emocional (es una polla más), falsas, inestables, faltas de higiene física y mental, engañándose a sí mismas y cuando no se cumplía el beneficio que ellas querían conseguir, a polifollar otra vez.
Mucha mujer moderna se cree que asusta a los hombres por se muy independiente y moderna. Y no: lo que hace a todo hombre huir es que son unas polifolladas, sin valores, inestables, entregadas al feminismo y a la ley viogen, que usarán en tu contra a la mínima ocasión, que buscan un beneficio económico de la relación. Tolerantes de todas los vicios y lo que pasa fuera de casa e intolerantes con los que conviven...son joyitas, carne de MFH.

Ahora la echo tanto de menos, a.mi primera ex...aquellos años felices.

Con esta que se anuncia en yt lo normal es MFH, igual que con todas....el socialismo y el feminismo ha arruinado a la mujer moderna, que se creen muy libres y modernas, cuando no son más que muñecas rotas. Series de netflix, películas y su entorno socialista las acaba de arruinar ¡Huid, insensatos!

Y pasa en todo el mundo....hace poco llevé a una chica feuchilla a su casa, iba sola y borracha, era irlandesa. Estuvimos hablando un rato. Primero en español pero como no lo hablaba muy bien acabamos en inglés, que lo hablo mejor que ella el español. Tenía 35 años, hablaba muy emocionada porque yo vuelvo locas a las mujeres, ella quería formar una familia pero antes quería disfrutar un poco más de la vida....¡Con 35 años!
Estuve a punto de subir con ella a MFH, pero al no ir a besarla olía a alcohol que espantaba y diría que a pota...dos besitos y a dormir


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No es gran cosa.




Para no serlo, ya lleva varios hilos multipeich en este foro desde el verano pasado.

INSUFRIBLE


----------



## lascanteras723 (8 Mar 2022)

Donde ella vive con un trabajo decente se puede vivir muy bien.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información Shur, justo lo que imaginaba. Mira este comentario que le han dejado en Youtube y como responde la tía loca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972838
> 
> ...




Pues muy suave le contestó al comedoritos que va de alfa criticando a otros comedoritos. 

Sois muy cansinos, macho.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Me están llegando amenazas por MP ahora mismo llamándome Nazi e Incel de mierda, que borre este hilo.
> 
> Ni he contestado.




¿Va en serio?


----------



## magufone (8 Mar 2022)

Esa es la actitud


----------



## Maddie (8 Mar 2022)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> He estado visualizando algunos de los videos de su interesante canal, y joder, la tía está de la puta olla. Tiene una fase mala del mes, en la que se hincha durante dos semanas hasta desinflarse cuando expulsa todo por coño en forma de pústulas rojas. Es en ese momento cuando se pesa. Ese es el momento porque puede perder hasta 4 kilos.
> 
> Ahh, y hace ejercicio de fuerza en ayuno con su amiga Bea después de sacar a su rata, una especie de experimento mengeliano que tiene por mascota. Bea luego del entrenamiento de fuerza de piernas se va a hacer 61 km corriendo, así, pa relajarse.
> 
> ...



Pasa el link, que historia más interesante, me ha gustado lo del pez globo y la amiga corredora de maratón para relajarse.


----------



## Maddie (8 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En verdad es la misma????


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (8 Mar 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hasta la polla estoy de verla en todos las mierdas de ciclismo en las que me muevo... que llegue ya aqui.. es que me acojona vivo.



¿Pero cuánta gente del foro la ha tratado ya en persona?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Mar 2022)

Esta tía me suena de haber sido musa forocochera.

Ale,toda para vosotros¡jugadores!


----------



## magufone (8 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Yo con mi BH TOP LINE del año 95 tengo alguna posibilidad con ella?



Con una bici mitiquisima como esa me metia yo por unos senderacos con unos piedrulos que ahora los superpros considerarian impracticables sin bicis de carbono de doble suspension fox ruedas de carbono de 29 y srames xx1 eagles...


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Con una bici mitiquisima como esa me metia yo por unos senderacos con unos piedrulos que ahora los superpros considerarian impracticables sin bicis de carbono de doble suspension fox ruedas de carbono de 29 y srames xx1 eagles...



Te ha quedao como el cuadro de una bici


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Semi???


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Julc (8 Mar 2022)

Vaya congrio.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malafoo!!!


----------



## Larsil (8 Mar 2022)

Profesora de bachiller. Ya está, esa es la causa me parece.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Mar 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Yo conozco a una como esta. No esta mal, pero esta totalmente sola (a nivel de tios).
> 
> Lo que pasa es que los hijos de puta ya no se la quieren follar y los pringui-proveedores de turno ya no mueven ficha, no vaya a ser que acaben con una denuncia o algo.
> 
> Menudo panorama.



Y ademas a partir de los 30 años a los tios tambien nos da mas pereza darle una vuelta a nuestra vida para adaptarla a vivir con una mujer. Mucho tiene que gustar.


----------



## magufone (8 Mar 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Te ha quedao como el cuadro de una bici



Lol, hay un postureo brutal con lo de las bicis hoy, aparte que con los precios se han subido a la parra


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaj se le ha acabao el potosho


----------



## Supremacía (8 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> y algun aborto reciente



Hija de mil putas. ¿No hay mujeres ya que no sean pura mierda en todos los aspectos?


----------



## Fornicio (8 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierren este hilo y pásense por el de la belleza interior. Hágase.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (8 Mar 2022)

Está bien hacer deporte de alto rendimiento, pero el problema es que mucha gente del CrossFit lo llevan al punto de la obsesión y se convierten en narcisistas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No es psicologa, es profesora de matematicas



Con las de Lengua son las peores.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> ¿Pero cuánta gente del foro la ha tratado ya en persona?



Yo no la conozco personalmente y creo que el video ese que habeis puesto es el unico suyo que he visto, mientras andaba qui compilando el ordenador. Y transmite un mal rollo tremendisimo. Necesita un gacho que le quite las neuras... y no se da cuenta que frisando los 40 cada cual tiene su pedrada y se la gestiona solito. Nadie va a ir a librarla de si misma.

Lo que veo es que esa sobrexposicion mediatica le dara dinerito, pero le esta reventando la cabeza, que ya e por si muy bien no anda.

Y esos bajadas y subidas de peso son las neuras que se tiene.. que oye igual lo que tiene es un desorden bipolar no diagnosticado o alguna cosa de coco no diagnosticada... pero es que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente veun minuto de video y en cuanto la vea sale en direccion contraria. Y lo peor de todo.. es que no es de las peores tias que hay en el mercado...


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Fornicio dijo:


> Cierren este hilo y pásense por el de la belleza interior. Hágase.



Hostia puta va a reventar


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie que hace deporte medianamente en serio esta asi.

O se infla a comer, o esta tomando medicacion de algo que te hace poner como un globo o no hace ni la decima parte de lo que dice.

Eso no es posible, haciendo las cosas medio bien.


Tiene mas contorno de pata que cintura... no me jodas.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Ademas la bici, que a poco que hagas 1 hora al día, te deja como un puto palillo


Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Nadie que hace deporte medianamente en serio esta asi.
> 
> O se infla a comer, o esta tomando medicacion de algo que te hace poner como un globo o no hace ni la decima parte de lo que dice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Ademas la bici, que a poco que hagas 1 hora al día, te deja como un puto palillo



Esas patas no las tiene ni Lidia Valentin .. joder.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esas patas no las tiene ni Lidia Valentin .. joder.



O va a automático, o cena manteca


----------



## lowfour (8 Mar 2022)

Tiene esa mirada de loca que solo algunas españolas tienen. Y habla con frases hechas más manidas que el cagar, como la María Esteve en al otro lado de la cama.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> O va a automático, o cena manteca

























Mira a mi me dices que se esta medicando contra la depresion o lo que quiera que tenga.. y te lo compro..
Pero vamos juzgad vosotros mismos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

Y ojo que la Valentin no es para nada mi tipo de tia.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

La primera es la Valentín? Pues está muy follable y tienes muy buenos pieses pajeros.

La otra, un desecho.


Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Mira a mi me dices que se esta medicando contra la depresion o lo que quiera que tenga.. y te lo compro..
> Pero vamos juzgad vosotros mismos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

La tia esta debe andar entre el 1,60 y 1,65...
La Valentin un 1,70 y pesa 75 kg....

Aqui la ciclistaposturetadesasosegada por cuanto anda? Unos 85 kg?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> La primera es la Valentín? Pues está muy follable y tienes muy buenos pieses pajeros.
> 
> La otra, un desecho.









La diferencia entre una que hace deporte y otra que dice que lo hace.


----------



## pedrete72 (8 Mar 2022)

Y esta tía tiene unos 40 palos por lo que en su juventud (sin las apps de ligar) habrá tenido 4 o 5 para elegir, imaginad ahora las chicas promedio de 18-25 años que han podido elegir entre cientos de tíos en las apps, como van a estar con 40 años. ¡Donde están los tíos!


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Pues la tía está brutalmente follable y luego a hacer peso muerto y dominadas con ella. Encima pieses pajeros que es un plus.

Un poco más de tetas y edad y al hilo de mañacas de cabeza.

Respecto a la de la bici, no sabe lo que es pedalear. Aunque hay que alabar el brazo que tiene para no soltar nunca el móvil 


Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> La diferencia entre una que hace deporte y otra que dice que lo hace.


----------



## secuestrado (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Ademas la bici, que a poco que hagas 1 hora al día, te deja como un puto palillo



Depende de lo que hagas en esa hora y de lo que comas. Yo hacía entre 15mil y 20mil kms al año de bici de montaña y no bajaba de los 74kgs (1,80 de altura)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Mar 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Por mi experiencia, las polifolladas no valen ni para fregar platos.
> Cuando me separé de mi primera mujer, a la que conocí y nos ennoviamos cuando ella tenía 18 años y muy poca experiencia sexual, me deprimí amargamente porque sabía que había perdido mucho. Ella quiso volver y yo la rechacé, por ser una funcionaria de la vida y una comunista del alma. Pero a nivel sexual y de buena voluntad no ha tenido rival entre todas las que he conocido después: interesadas, polifolladas pero con poca pericia o implicación emocional (es una polla más), falsas, inestables, faltas de higiene física y mental, engañándose a sí mismas y cuando no se cumplía el beneficio que ellas querían conseguir, a polifollar otra vez.
> Mucha mujer moderna se cree que asusta a los hombres por se muy independiente y moderna. Y no: lo que hace a todo hombre huir es que son unas polifolladas, sin valores, inestables, entregadas al feminismo y a la ley viogen, que usarán en tu contra a la mínima ocasión, que buscan un beneficio económico de la relación. Tolerantes de todas los vicios y lo que pasa fuera de casa e intolerantes con los que conviven...son joyitas, carne de MFH.
> 
> ...



Me ha encantado tu texto, y se vé a la legua que sabes de lo que hablas. Además del gran merito que tiene venir a hablar de los errores que has cometido, que es algo que dice mucho y bien de la madera de un hombre de verdad.

Tu echas de menos esos años felices, y yo hecho de menos la familia como mis padres la montaron. La casa llena de libros, mi padre haciendo las cosas de hombre, mi madre haciendo cosas de mujer. Trabajo en equipo, cada uno haciendo lo que mejor sabe hacer para el beneficio de la familia. No como ahora que confunden la igualdad con la equidad.

Imagínate una rueda de un coche queriendo ser igual que un motor. Imagínate esa rueda que no entiende que, por mucho que el motor esté en el centro del coche y sea la pieza mas cara, un coche sin ruedas no anda. Trata de explicar a una rueda que ha sido diseñara para rodar, y que un motor nunca podría rodar porque ése no es su diseño.

Lo que pasa a día de hoy es que ruedas y motores no quieren trabajar juntos, así que no hay coches. Y al final da igual, porque los hombres somos mas fuertes y podemos andar mas lejos sin necesidad de coches.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

@Trurl lo de que tu mujer fuera una rojaza... No podías hablarlo? Llegar a un punto medio?


Yo he estado en todos los bloques, ahora soy nacional católico, ella también evolucionaria no?


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Mar 2022)

Ay Ceci..S.S. la pasta que te estás metiendo con las tonterías de las redes..



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> y yo hecho de menos la familia como mis padres la montaron. La casa llena de libros, mi padre haciendo las cosas de hombre, mi madre haciendo cosas de mujer. Trabajo en equipo, cada uno haciendo lo que mejor sabe hacer para el beneficio de la familia



No recuerdo tener hermanos..


----------



## Artorias (8 Mar 2022)

Si realmente quiere encontrar pareja y no autocompadecerse, no entiendo que no se plantee la siguiente pregunta:

*¿QUE CLASE DE HOMBRE VA A QUERER INICIAR UNA RELACION SERIA CON UNA TIA QUE SE DEDICA A CALENTAR POLLAS ENSEÑANDO LAS TETAS POR INTERNET SIN VENIR A CUENTO EN VIDEOS DE "CICLISMO"?.*

Ningun tio que quiera iniciar una relacion seria va a hacerlo con una exibicionista egocentrica obsesionada con el numero de seguidores, likes y demas gilipolleces.

Gracias a Dios en esto he tenido mucha suerte con mi pareja, en ese aspecto es como yo que igual publico en todo el año un par de fotos en instagram (facebook, tiktok, twitter y demas no tengo) y solo uso redes sociales para ver cosas sin apenas participar (ni likes, ni compartir, ni comentar, ni nada de nada).

No hay cosa que menos soporte que a las tias que viven por y para hacerse fotos y publicar hasta cuando cagan en redes sociales, y conozoco a varias entre familiares, amigas y conocidas.


----------



## Trurl (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> @Trurl lo de que tu mujer fuera una rojaza... No podías hablarlo? Llegar a un punto medio?
> 
> 
> Yo he estado en todos los bloques, ahora soy nacional católico, ella también evolucionaria no?



Su evolución ha sido a más roja y más feminista. Es profesora y el ambiente de total sometimiento a las doctrinas socialistas hace mella en los centros de enseñanza, tanto en profesoras como en alumnos. Y no hay mucha diferencia entre centros públicos y concertados.

Cuando tocaba comprar un móvil a los hijos, ni me consultó. Cuándo los con móviles hablé con ella para implantar unas normas (contraseña en poder paterno, etc) y un limite de uso...ni caso. Ahora son adictos al móvil y no se sabe lo que hacen ni lo que ven, siendo menores.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Y el follar que tal? Pregunto en serio. Desde la sexualidad hasta la complicidad de los amantes hablando del tema. 


Trurl dijo:


> Su evolución ha sido a más roja y más feminista. Es profesora y el ambiente de total sometimiento a las doctrinas socialistas hace mella en los centros de enseñanza, tanto en profesoras como en alumnos. Y no hay mucha diferencia entre centros públicos y concertados.
> 
> Cuando tocaba comprar un móvil a los hijos, ni me consultó. Cuándo los con móviles hablé con ella para implantar unas normas (contraseña en poder paterno, etc) y un limite de uso...ni caso. Ahora son adictos al móvil y no se sabe lo que hacen ni lo que ven, siendo menores.


----------



## racalmatt (8 Mar 2022)

No me gustan las críticas, y menos si no las puedo expresar a la cara del criticado, pero ciertas actitudes como....o sea, mi GoPro, mi Crafty, mi Monterra, o sea, no me he traído mi Garmin....el padre de mi hijo..., mi sicóloga (no digo que puntualmente se acuda al sicólogo, hay traumas como la muerte de un hijo, que necesitan de ayuda profesional, pero de ahí a tener sicóloga de cabecera, pues...).

Son muchas red flags que deben indicarnos que la convivencia con ésta persona va a ser complicada.
Dice que está sola, pero yo la veo además pérdida.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Mar 2022)

Le habéis dicho ya que protagoniza este y otros hilos en burbuja? 
Sería didáctico conocer su reacción...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Le habéis dicho ya que protagoniza este y otros hilos en burbuja?
> Sería didáctico conocer su reacción...



Esta acostumbrada a lidiar con la fama. Ya ha tenido su cuota de attentionwhorismo en Forocoches.

Para una diva como ella,esto le parecerá una plaza menor.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pues la tía *está* brutalmente follable y luego a hacer peso muerto y dominadas con ella. Encima pieses pajeros que es un plus.
> 
> Un poco más de tetas y edad y al hilo de mañacas de cabeza.
> 
> Respecto a la de la bici, no sabe lo que es pedalear. Aunque hay que alabar el brazo que tiene para no soltar nunca el móvil



estaba,


----------



## mullban (8 Mar 2022)

Entro y salgo corriendo. Recordar chavales: "esto nunca ha existido".


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (8 Mar 2022)

Ni con un palo. Dice que cuando se puso enferma, en el postoperatorio le cuidaron el "padre de su hija" y su mujer. 

Huid de elementas asi.


----------



## Calvox (8 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me ha encantado tu texto, y se vé a la legua que sabes de lo que hablas. Además del gran merito que tiene venir a hablar de los errores que has cometido, que es algo que dice mucho y bien de la madera de un hombre de verdad.
> 
> Tu echas de menos esos años felices, y yo hecho de menos la familia como mis padres la montaron. La casa llena de libros, mi padre haciendo las cosas de hombre, mi madre haciendo cosas de mujer. Trabajo en equipo, cada uno haciendo lo que mejor sabe hacer para el beneficio de la familia. No como ahora que confunden la igualdad con la equidad.
> 
> ...



Leyendo lo que ha escrito Trurl he llegado a la conclusión de que lo mío es un caso perdido, no por nada, si no porque tengo 30 años recién cumplidos y soy todo lo opuesto a el, una persona con 0 experiencia sexual y en relaciones. 

Si tenemos en cuenta esa inexperiencia y le sumamos como es la mujer en general hoy en día, aun que llegase a tener alguna oportunidad a partir de ahora estoy seguro de que me acabaría desollando vivo por esa falta de experiencia sumado al "empoderamiento" y las leyes de género.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Mar 2022)

Lo que necesita es hacerse un onlyfans, igual aun no se ha dado cuenta pero me extraña.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Mar 2022)

mullban dijo:


> Entro y salgo corriendo. Recordar chavales: "esto nunca ha existido".




Por desgracia a día de hoy existe en todas las calles españolas. Esa señora mayor es el símbolo del declive y desaparición de una sociedad degenerada.

Somos los últimos romanos lúcidos viendo Roma irse por el retrete de la historia.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Mar 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Ni con un palo. Dice que cuando se puso enferma, en el postoperatorio *le cuidaron el "padre de su hija" y su muje*r.
> 
> Huid de elementas asi.



lo cualo?


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Mar 2022)

Huele a cero dieciséis...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Mar 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que necesita es hacerse un onlyfans, igual aun no se ha dado cuenta pero me extraña.



sus fans están deseando verla en una bicicleta sin sillín


----------



## maxkuiper (8 Mar 2022)

Voy a full . 



































































No, pasando .


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Mar 2022)

20 peichs. No digo na!


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> estaba,



¿Ha muerto o que?


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> ¿Ha muerto o que?



ha muerto en vida


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ha muerto en vida



Kakuna?


----------



## MarloStanfield (8 Mar 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> En verdad es la misma????



Lo he sacado d uno de sus videos de su canal de yt más recientes


----------



## Maddie (8 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Lo he sacado d uno de sus videos de su canal de yt más recientes



Pues si que engaña con sus planos la tía, estoy en shock!!!! Se quita 20 kilos haciendo tomas desde arriba


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

Este es el mensaje 300. 

Un aullido


----------



## rafabogado (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Este es el mensaje 300.
> 
> Un aullido



Al mensaje 600 igual @ULTRAPACO se anima y vuelve a contactar con ella.


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Al mensaje 600 igual @ULTRAPACO se anima y vuelve a contactar con ella.



Y nos adjunta material fotográfico de su encuentro con ella. 

Queremos un pregunto respuestas a la inversa por parte de ella de su idilio con @ULTRAPACO y demás foreros burbujeros cartageneros. 

Que aquí la conoce ya todo Dios. 

*Este puede ser un buen hilo para que le salga novio a la ciclista de moda del foro. *

¿Voluntarios? YO NO, si eso ir vosotros hacia delante y ya os alcanzo yo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



Con esa gente es mejor salir corriendo y no mirar atrás.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Kakuna?



esta kakunada. 
ademas de derrorida por el muro.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

Algo raro tiene que haber.. 
y esta fanegas de la mierda que se meta para controlarlo...
me encaja.


----------



## Barbaira (8 Mar 2022)

en circulos crosfiteros me huele a que suele haber tias como esta, cuidado pues


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Mar 2022)

21 páginas para comentar sobre esta mujer...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Mar 2022)

Ni para eso, por 60 la media hora las hay mejores. Lo mismo te la follas y te falsodenuncia.


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>


----------



## Triyuga (8 Mar 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Tiene larva, tiene psicologa y lee libros de autoayuda.. huid insensatos ...
> 
> PD.. y con esos piños seguro que araña al chupar



Eternamente agradecido, 
ni con un palo oiga...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Y nos adjunta material fotográfico de su encuentro con ella.
> 
> Queremos un pregunto respuestas a la inversa por parte de ella de su idilio con @ULTRAPACO y demás foreros burbujeros cartageneros.
> 
> ...



*Ni borracho *y menos si ha leido este hilo.

*Yo no he tenido ningun IDILIO* con esta pava pirada , *joder como me infravalorais *


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Mar 2022)

Barbaira dijo:


> en circulos crosfiteros me huele a que suele haber tias como esta, cuidado pues



A palazos , solo tienes que observarlas hablando sola con el movil grabandose


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Mar 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Al mensaje 600 igual @ULTRAPACO se anima y* vuelve a contactar con ella.*



Ni de coña, es una impertinente muy pesada


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> A palazos , solo tienes que observarlas hablando sola con el movil grabandose





ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Ni borracho *y menos si ha leido este hilo.
> 
> *Yo no he tenido ningun IDILIO* con esta pava pirada , *joder como me infravalorais *



Mis dieses y mis disculpas


----------



## CuervoDrogado (8 Mar 2022)

Barbaira dijo:


> en circulos crosfiteros me huele a que suele haber tias como esta, cuidado pues



De sobra , todo lo que sea gym y demas


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Sigue estando muy follable


Furymundo dijo:


> esta kakunada.
> ademas de derrorida por el muro.


----------



## SerCT (8 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser de Cartagena o cercanias por los vidrios. Ni con el laser de un dron....


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Sigue estando muy follable



 hazte una paja y calmate.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> hazte una paja y calmate.



A ello voy, nata para la rubia.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Mar 2022)

He visto unas fotos que ha colgao un forero, y es una gooooooooordaaaaaaaa.
Madre mía! Como engaña la cámara. Quedas con ella y tienes que ir pertrechado de sardinas!!!


----------



## supercuernos (8 Mar 2022)

Las madres separadas solo deben aspirar a padres separados, no entienden que el resto de los tios solo va a querer follar y punto, un tio soltero normal no quiere hijos ajenos y sus movidas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 974163



Ya sabe Regente... le dice Mademoiselle y la esta cuatropateando toda la semana.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> He visto unas fotos que ha colgao un forero, y es una gooooooooordaaaaaaaa.
> Madre mía! Como engaña la cámara. Quedas con ella y tienes que ir pertrechado de sardinas!!!



En honor a la verdad esas fotos son antiguas, ahora está mas delgada y menos culona , pero es un tapon paticorta y eso no lo arregla ni dios


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Mar 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lol, hay un postureo brutal con lo de las bicis hoy, aparte que con los precios se han subido a la parra



Es que es como dices es una locura todo


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> A ello voy, nata para la rubia.



que rubia ?


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que rubia ?



Lydia


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (8 Mar 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *CADA VEZ QUE SE ABRE UN HILO DE ESTA TIPA EN EL FLORO ACABA SIENDO EL HILO MÁS VISTO DEL DÍA*
> 
> Lo digo por que yo abrí uno en su día y también fue el más visto por más de 24 horas. A LOS BURBUJOS LES MOLAN ESTAS HISTORIAS.




se quejan pero la están haciendo rica


----------



## Können (8 Mar 2022)

Loca de manual.


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (8 Mar 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> Yo la conocía por su escote en los videos ciclistas que hace,
> 
> Al menos este hilo habrá servido para aumentar el número de visitas a sus videos de Youtube.
> 
> Han comentado en algún mensaje, las circunstancias de su vida. Y en el que os dejo aquí lo que tiene que sufrir su familia en Paraguay :



ostia esa historia no me la sabía, ahora me encajan muchas piezas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver un vídeo sobre promocionar un infoproducto de clickbank de encontrar el hombre de tu vida y la speaker ha dicho que también lo tienen en español.

Estoy por probar el método de promoción que propone en el vídeo


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 974163



Resumen...

Le encanta llamar la atención y que los hombres le digan cosas, que pereza de mujer.


----------



## Switch_46 (8 Mar 2022)

Esta no es la única. Hay otra chavala que va del mismo palo, lanzando comentarios de doble sentido. Han ido juntas incluso en algún video. Esta es la nueva generación de tontas instagramers y los babosos pagafantas.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> En honor a la verdad esas fotos son antiguas, ahora está mas delgada y menos culona , pero es un tapon paticorta y eso no lo arregla ni dios



Ya, pero la que tuvo retuvo. En cuanto deje la bici un par de días y se coma dos helados, vuelve por donde vino, y al final se queda en mesa camilla.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Lydia



estas follandome el cerebro.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Mar 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Las madres separadas solo deben aspirar a padres separados, no entienden que el resto de los tios solo va a querer follar y punto, un tio soltero normal no quiere hijos ajenos y sus movidas.



Y qué te hace pensar que los separados sí quieren hijos ajenos... bastante tienen con los suyos.


----------



## Switch_46 (8 Mar 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> le toca EL MURO



Le toca el muro?? Pero si ya se ha estrellado!!!


----------



## laresial (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información Shur, justo lo que imaginaba. Mira este comentario que le han dejado en Youtube y como responde la tía loca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972838
> 
> ...



Llegan al muro.
Se ostian, y las chicas pizpiretas que todos quieren follar con ellas, y ellas dicen que si cuando les da la gana, el oceano de pollas, se acaba.






Y sólo hay mar, y horizonte,
y gatos...


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 974163




Ha terminado con la concha chorreando y patinando con la bici. 

A mi lo que me interesa saber es que opinan sus alumnos de bachillerato de ella viéndola subir 20 videos al día. 

Si fuera adolescente y uno de sus alumnos sería un hijo de puta que estaría todos los días susurrándole al oído y poniéndola cachonda con poesías y frases hechas del Google con lameton de oreja incluido. 

Me pregunto si algún alumno suyo ya lo habrá intentado y lanzado la caña. 
Incluso alumna, hoy todas las niñas adolescentes son 'les-bix'.


----------



## Imbersor (8 Mar 2022)

te juro que es de lo mas patetico que he visto en años en internet


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> te juro que es de lo mas patetico que he visto en años en internet




Es el descubrimiento burbujero del año. La musa del foro sin duda


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Es el descubrimiento burbujero del año. La musa del foro sin duda



Ehhhh que pasa con Maje??? nadie se acuerda ya de Maje?


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (8 Mar 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> ¿Pero cuánta gente del foro la ha tratado ya en persona?



está aqui toda cartagena. en el sur de murcia no hay una puta mierda de trabajo pero si buen tiempo para salir en bici y despues mirar youtube


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

Kick_Da_Sneak dijo:


> está aqui toda cartagena. en el sur de murcia no hay una puta mierda de trabajo pero si buen tiempo para salir en bici y despues mirar youtube





Jajajaja qué bueno.


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

Sus nuevos videos, 'LA DIOSA DEL TIK TOK'. 



Casi amoñeca al perro por 1.7 millones de visitas. He visto por los pelos de un calvo al perro despeñandose por el barranco.


----------



## Nebulosas (8 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Pues eso,está profesora de Bachiller, mujer Netflix egocéntrica y 'Biker-Fitness' que graba el 90% planos cortos de sus pechos, piernas y glúteos mientras va montada en bici. Denuncia que con más de 100.000 seguidores que se encuentra sola, no tiene pareja y necesita cariño.
> 
> Eso sí, en el video habla de que es muy selectiva a la hora de quedar o hablar con la gente y en la caja de comentarios de su canal de YouTube habla de que se ha humillado ya demasiado con algunos hombres que 'incluso fuman'.
> 
> ...




Hola! te estás haciendo propaganda a ti misma?

Me da que tú y ella son las mismas personas!


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (8 Mar 2022)

normal me parece se le ve muy sana


----------



## extremista999 (8 Mar 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Hola! te estás haciendo propaganda a ti misma?
> 
> Me da que tú y ella son las mismas personas!




Desde luego que si algún día tuviera que contratar a un detective no te contrataría a ti jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## .AzaleA. (8 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 974163




Bueno... desde luego os tiene enganchados. Xd
No es el primer hilo multipágina que le dedicais a esta chica.

¡¡A mí me ha inspirado!! Estoy por probar lo de grabarme un poco haciendo rutas por el norte español (que es más bonito que Cartagena). Si gano dinero sigo; lo malo es que mí no me gusta grabarme mientras cuento mi vida.


¿Tú estuviste con ella, ultrapaco?


----------



## extremista999 (9 Mar 2022)

Up.


----------



## Apolodoro (9 Mar 2022)

Está como un cencerro.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Mar 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Bueno, desde luego os tiene enganchados. Xd
> No es el primer hilo multipágina que le dedicais a este chica.
> 
> ¡¡A mí me ha inspirado!!a Estoy por probar lo de grabarme un poco haciendo rutas por el norte español (que es más bonito que Cartagena). A ver si gano dinero sigo; lo malo es que mí no me gusta grabarme mientras cuento mi vida.
> ...



Aqui la clave es enseñar pechotes, el paisaje importa una mierda.
Como si es un estercolero.


----------



## Artorias (9 Mar 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que petardas como esta tengan tanto "exito".

Es que es sorprendente lo planchabragas, desesperados y pagafantas que son la mayoria de tios.

El perfil de la petarda que nos ocupa esta mas visto que el TBO. Todos los que estamos metidos en el mundo de las carreras, de los entrenamientos y de todo lo que conyeva el mundillo del "running" (que asco le tengo a esta palabra...) y la bicicleta conocemos y vemos bastantes de estas elementas en cualquier competicion o quedada para entrenar (aunque estas hace mucho, muchisimo que no voy a ninguna precisamente por esto, me canse de imbeciles, tanto tias como tios, que mas que a entrenar iban a posturear y a hacer vida social, es mas, ya ni siquiera estoy en ningun club, me federo por libre y a tomar por culo, acabe muy "jarto" de estas mierdas cuando se puso de moda el "running" y paso de deporte a club social...).

Son las tipicas tias que se meten a estas actividades para intentar "cazar" a algun despistado. Tias que en su vida han hecho deporte pero llegan a cierta edad y cansadas de la fiesta y del puterio se meten en actividades tipo carrerar de montaña o MTB para hacer vida social y buscar alguien con quien asentar cabeza. Eso si, en cuanto han salido a entrenar dos veces ya hablan como expertas del tema y llevan la mejor equipacion disponible...

Tias que van a una carrera y aparecen mas pintadas y arregladas que cualquier furcia de discoteca..., eso si, ganas le ponen, no se les puede negar, porque si ya yo me tengo que pegar un madrugon del carajo para ir a correr ciertas carreras que empiezan a las 8 de la mañana en pueblos de montaña bastante alejados no me quiero ni imaginar el madrugon que se tendran que pegar las empoderadas estas para maquillarse, peinarse y demas...

Tias, en resumen, que mas que a hacer deporte van a posturerar.

Cuando vas a una carrera y ves una tia solo tienes que fijarte en la ropa que lleva y lo pintada y peinada que va para ver de que palo va. No falla. Pertarda mas pintada que una puerta, peinada y con ropita carisima que parece de estreno significa automaticamente que es una estupida que va a posturear y a hacer el ridiculo quedando de las ultimas. Tia poco arreglada, con equipacion normalita y con señales de mucho uso ya sabes que va a correr y no a hacer el gilipollas.

Pero con los tios pasa lo mismo. Cuanta mas equipacion, mas pijadas y mas mierdas lleva la gente, mas negados son. La gente buena, los pros, lo que queremos ir cuanto mas ligeros mejor, es mas, nos jode que en ciertas carreras nos obliguen a llevar equipo minimo como cortavientos, recipiente de agua, manta termica, aporte calorico y demas..., si yo, entrenando (ayer mismo sin ir mas lejos), me tiro mas de dos horas corriendo por el monte sin agua y comida, ¿por que cojones tengo que llevarlo en una carrera donde, ademas, hay avituallamientos?, pero claro, tienen que ponerlo por si a algun negado de estos le da la pajara y tiene que hacer uso de lo que lleve en la mochila, asi que los organizadores se curan en salud.

El problema que tienen estas tias es que, como siempre, se sienten atraidos por los "alfas", los "pro", los que parten en bacalao y no se conforman con paco, el divorciado calvo y con tripita, que se apunta a estas cosas para lo mismo que ellas sin mas pretension que hacer algo de vida social, tomarse la birra despues de hacer algo de "deporte" el sabado o domingo por la mañana y ver si moja e, incluso, conoce a su proxima charo, sin importarle lo mas minimo el deporte en si. Paco que, como ellas, lleva la mejor equipacion posible dejandose un pastizal porque lo ha leido en "blogs" o lo ha visto en videos de youtube..., pero el habito no hace al monje...

No entienden que los "pros", los "buenos" no estan ahi para eso, estan para hacer deporte, para entrenar, para mejorar y que lo ultimo que quieren es quedar para entrenar en grupo con unas cuantas petardas de estas mas preocupadas de las fotos que de entrenar..., ademas que la mayoria de gente que tenemos mas o menos nivel no tenemos parejas metidas en este mundillo y nos gusta entrenar en solitario o con uno o dos colegas de nuestro mismo nivel.

De ahi las quejas de la petarda esta. Si esta sola es porque quiere, porque pacos como el ejemplo que pongo hace dos parrafos tendra a montones deseando aguantar sus gilipolleces pero ellas no quieren uno de esos, ellas quieren al pro, al alfa, al que al acabar las carreras todos conocen y van a lamerle los huevos, ellas quieren a uno asi para estar junto a el despues de la carrera o entrenamiento y sentirse tambien el centro de atencion y dar envidia al resto de charos, pero ese tipo de tios suele pasar de ellas porque las ve como lo que son, unas petardas que van a lo que van y que, como mucho, las usaran para echar un polvo y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

De ahi la frustacion de este tipo de tias. Las pobre se tienen que conformar con los likes de la legion de pacos huelebragas que solo ven sus videos por el cacho que enseña sin poder tener a su crack, a su alfa.


----------



## visaman (9 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *La conozco* en persona , es inaguantable
> solo busca un pavo que le grabe con el movil y sea su pagafantas



con lo que tu has sido y no nos dices que tiene la mirada de las 10000poyas siendo una de ellas la tuya


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (9 Mar 2022)

tienes razón, pero recuerda que el canal esta monetizado xD


----------



## Imbersor (9 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Up.



Pero tu eres tonto chavalote? no hace falta que contestes, es retorica.

Quejandose de una paleta de internet y no para de hacerle publicidad gratis.

Que pena que aqui no sirva de nada y no se te pueda banear por spam.


----------



## extremista999 (9 Mar 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Pero tu eres tonto chavalote? no hace falta que contestes, es retorica.
> 
> Quejandose de una paleta de internet y no para de hacerle publicidad gratis.
> 
> Que pena que aqui no sirva de nada y no se te pueda banear por spam.



Up.


----------



## srandemonico (11 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que petardas como esta tengan tanto "exito".
> 
> Es que es sorprendente lo planchabragas, desesperados y pagafantas que son la mayoria de tios.
> 
> ...



No hay ningún problema para tener pareja del mismo mundillo, PERO NO SE PRACTICA EL DEPORTE JUNTOS, joder, que es incompatible. Ni a mi me gusta que me lleven con la lengua fuera, ni a mi pareja le gusta esperarme. Y en las carreras, cada uno a su bola. O yo de ayudante, que en las de larga distancia se aprecia mucho que el asistente tenga conocimientos del deporte en cuestión. Bueno, si no es del mundillo, básicamente no va contigo, menos a la primera donde se aburrirá como una ostra jeje.

Todo lo demás, totalmente de acuerdo. Súmale que ya se más selfies en Strava que en Instagram  

Sólo añadir que el pagafantismo en cualquier deporte "masculinizado" es tremendo, en el ciclismo, después de la pandemia, ni te cuento, así que si hay demanda, hay oferta.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (11 Mar 2022)

Ayer vi un vídeo suyo y se quejaba que las esposas y novias de los tíos que hacen rutas con la bicicleta no dejan a los tíos ir con ella.


----------



## Artorias (11 Mar 2022)

srandemonico dijo:


> No hay ningún problema para tener pareja del mismo mundillo, PERO NO SE PRACTICA EL DEPORTE JUNTOS, joder, que es incompatible. Ni a mi me gusta que me lleven con la lengua fuera, ni a mi pareja le gusta esperarme. Y en las carreras, cada uno a su bola. *O yo de ayudante*, que en las de larga distancia se aprecia mucho que el asistente tenga conocimientos del deporte en cuestión. Bueno, si no es del mundillo, básicamente no va contigo, menos a la primera donde se aburrirá como una ostra jeje.
> 
> Todo lo demás, totalmente de acuerdo. Súmale que ya se más selfies en Strava que en Instagram
> 
> Sólo añadir que el pagafantismo en cualquier deporte "masculinizado" es tremendo, en el ciclismo, después de la pandemia, ni te cuento, así que si hay demanda, hay oferta.



Bueno..., con eso lleva cuidado..., no pocos líos y polémicas he visto yo en ultras donde la pareja/amigo/compañero de equipo va con una tía toda la carrera en plan burro de carga mientras el resto si van con su mochila y todo el peso y luego gana o se lleva trofeo la que va con "sherpa" y las otras quejándose y montando el pollo...

Pero vamos que eso no es exclusivo de tías..., también he visto tios que van "a pelo" y a un kilometro de meta la novia/amigo le da la mochila con todo el equipo mínimo exigido (que si cortavientos, calorías minimas, recipientes, frontal...) para pasar el control de meta y pillar trofeo mientras tú vas cargado 70-80 kilómetros como un mulo, entras justo detrás y se te queda cara de gilipollas...


----------



## srandemonico (11 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Bueno..., con eso lleva cuidado..., no pocos líos y polémicas he visto yo en ultras donde la pareja/amigo/compañero de equipo va con una tía toda la carrera en plan burro de carga mientras el resto si van con su mochila y todo el peso y luego gana o se lleva trofeo la que va con "sherpa" y las otras quejándose y montando el pollo...
> 
> Pero vamos que eso no es exclusivo de tías..., también he visto tios que van "a pelo" y a un kilometro de meta la novia/amigo le da la mochila con todo el equipo mínimo exigido (que si cortavientos, calorías minimas, recipientes, frontal...) para pasar el control de meta y pillar trofeo mientras tú vas cargado 70-80 kilómetros como un mulo, entras justo detrás y se te queda cara de gilipollas...



No, me refiero más a otro tipo de ayuda, en las Non Stop por ejemplo, siempre dentro de lo permitido, o sea pegarte tres días conduciendo de un sitio a otro y preparando las comidas y cargas de barritas para la siguiente etapa. En estas sí que pasa de todo; en una, al 40% de participantes les falló el geolocalizador, a partir de aquella ya no hacen podio, imagíante que chanchullos tuvieron que hacer algunos equipos.
No sé a quíen pretenden engañar, per como dice un compi: si así son felices...


----------



## siemprelomismo (12 Mar 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> en serio esto os da para 16 páginas de hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tú eres tonto, en donde ves lo obesa que está en este vídeo del año pasado, y en el 2022 no está así.

Quién eres su vecino que se quedó en el año 2010?.

La gente está muy ciega y eso que han puesto en el principio del hilo vídeos de ella.


----------



## siemprelomismo (12 Mar 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Ha terminado con la concha chorreando y patinando con la bici.
> 
> A mi lo que me interesa saber es que opinan sus alumnos de bachillerato de ella viéndola subir 20 videos al día.
> 
> ...



Me pregunto cuando vas a ir a verla en vez de estar en el foro hablando de ella?.


----------



## Drogoprofe (12 Mar 2022)

Mochilas no gracias


----------



## Lian (12 Mar 2022)

Es empalagosa como ella sola, en todo vídeo o foto que se hace, siempre alzando la cámara hacia arriba para que se la vea el canalillo. Este tipo de mujeres dan verdadero ASCO.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (12 Mar 2022)

Se han cubierto de gloria los de opel
No existía nadie más repelente??


----------



## Visilleras (12 Mar 2022)

Este es el QUINTO hilo que se le dedica a esta mujer en burbuja.info



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cecilia-sopena-canalillos-y-bicicletas.1620295/#







Pija pizpireta se exhibe con bici de 10.000 Merkels - tiene youtube


Dentro vídeo: Ojo al comentario que, mediado el vídeo, le suelta a un tal Carlos que la acompaña un trecho: "Cuanto más conozco a los hombres, más me gusta mi perro". Así, ente jijijis y jejejejejes. Sin despeinarse. En toda la puta cara. Dice en la descripción del vídeo que sus bicicletas...




www.burbuja.info









*Tema mítico* : - Cecilia Sopeña, la campechana biciclista de los escotes impresionantes.


Muy maja ella con su bici (en realidad tiene muchas bicis, y muy caras).




www.burbuja.info









Chica deportista lleva a su pagafantas de montaña


ljJNZA_63-4 De vuelta el cuerpoescomber paga unas fantas y hamburguesas en Planet Hollywood. Se que algunos de vosotros os sentís identificados. Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info





Pero nada, nada... a seguir


----------



## extremista999 (5 Abr 2022)

Ya ha conseguido un coche gratis, y ahora quiere la reforma gratis y de marras de su casa, porque ella dice que es influencer y tiene más de 100.000 seguidores.

Ella habla de ideas chulas y que esto sería una "colaboración", ¿Por qué? Por ser influencer, y porque necesita un paco que le haga una reforma. 




Ya sabéis, si hay algún forero que tenga una empresa de reformas que quiera hacerse "una publi gratis" a través de su canal hacerle una reforma guapa de 40000€ a la diosa de la montaña que no estaría nada mal.


----------



## Chino Negro (5 Abr 2022)

Sola y con gatos eso te tiene que volver loca pero bueno ese es el feminismo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Abr 2022)

extremista999 dijo:


> Ya ha conseguido un coche gratis, y ahora quiere la reforma gratis y de marras de su casa, porque ella dice que es influencer y tiene más de 100.000 seguidores.
> 
> Ella habla de ideas chulas y que esto sería una "colaboración", ¿Por qué? Por ser influencer, y porque necesita un paco que le haga una reforma.
> 
> ...



La culpa no la tiene ella...
la tiene su audiencia....
25 paginas... me caguen dios... 25 paginas.


----------



## extremista999 (5 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> La culpa no la tiene ella...
> la tiene su audiencia....
> 25 paginas... me caguen dios... 25 paginas.




Es la musa del foro. Se dan codazos por ella.


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Abr 2022)

Qué lástima que no me pillara con el chapiri.


----------



## Survivor101 (5 Abr 2022)

La pobre está como una cabra.


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Abr 2022)

26 paginas dedicadas a una puta narcisista del monton. 

Agua que no has de beber dejala correr.


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Abr 2022)

¿Y? todo eso no importa, en sus videos se la ve muy desgraciada.


----------



## Hamazo (6 Abr 2022)

A mi me parece una crack. Pero tambien te digo que interés como pareja cero. 
A las mujeres se le ha vendido que para un hombre eso es una mujer de alto valor, cuando es rotundamente falso. Los hombres valoramos a una mujer de una manera muy distinta y que nada tiene que ver el estatus o nivel de conocimientos a la hora de formar una pareja con cualquier mujer. 

Después podemos debatir la cantidad de tíos cafres y subnormales que hay, o la cantidad de pagafantas de mierda que tenemos en este pais que seguramente en muchos aspectos no le lleguen a la suela de los zapatos. Pero una cosa es cierta, a fecha de hoy, una mujer así, genera cero interés mas allá de un encuentro ocasional. Y es que es normal, si los hombres que por regla general han tenido que vivir en monogamia, con lo que han podido pillar, mientras en realidad son polígamos durante décadas. Y encima tal y como esta la sociedad hoy en día que se ha ido aun extremo, ahora toca igualarlo. Si las mujeres dicen que ellas pueden escoger lo que quieran en su vida, ahora son los hombres los que tambien comienzan a escoger lo que ellos quieren por biología. Mas aun, los hombres de hoy en día que se le ha culpado de todo lo que ha pasado años y años atrás sin miramientos y de manera radical.

Si echas un ojo en youtube por ejemplo ya se comienza a ver montones de mujeres que entran en el mismo rango que esta, y se encuentran en situaciones similares.


----------



## skan (6 Abr 2022)

Choni y fea.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Abr 2022)

Los títulos de una mujer en españa ya sabemos como se sacan igual que las oposiciones Ect


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Abr 2022)

Pues a mi sus videos me parece mucho ... vesti la giubba pagliacci


----------

